# ¿POR QUÉ CADA VEZ MENOS GENTE QUIERE TRABAJAR?



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

*El mercado laboral está sufriendo un profundísimo cambio al mismo ritmo al que está cambiando la economía; se superponen distintos fenómenos, entre los que nos encontramos con el "gran abandono", la gran resignación, o fenómeno por el que la gente está dejando sus trabajos para empezar una nueva vida menos estresada y sin jefes,*



Algún comentario:

" Yo deje los estudios con 16, aprendi una profesión de carpinteria y montaje de stands y con 18 ya ganaba una cifra cercana a los 3k todos los meses…a costa claro de trabajar 15 horas o mas, durante todo el mes…pero vino la crisis de 2008 y desde ahí todo empezó a joderse….ahora mismo estoy trabajando en un local de apuestas deportivas por 1200 y currando 8 horas sin matarme en absoluto…y la verdad es que lo odio, y muchas veces he respondido a avisos de infojobs de ofertas de carpinteria y montaje (la falta de personal que sepa como va, es considerable) y cuando hablas con los responsables te das cuenta de que currar, vas a currar lo mismo, pero cobrar, vas a cobrar 1100 y gracias, ni nocturnidad, ni festivos, ni dietas ni hostias…asi que no es que no quiera trabajar, es que si voy a cobrar lo mismo viendo el Barcelona Napoles, que cargando tableros, pues yo lo siento pero no trabajo gratis, quieres que me reviente la espalda como cuando tenia 20? Sin problema, pero pagame lo que cobraba cuando tenia 20….si no, ahi te quedas… "

" Tu video es muy interesante, yo tengo 65 años , y tengo una cierta esperiencia . El gran problema es que antes era la vida laboral, mas facil que ahora . Mi padre lo tuvo mas facil que yo , y yo lo he tenido mas facil que mi hijo . Por el contrario , comprar un piso , un local comercial , un chalet o una finca de tierra, ahora es mas dificil que antes . Todo esto hace que la gente pierda interes , pues sabe de antemano , que ni de lejos , puede llegar , donde lo hicieron sus abuelos . Hoy dia , si no eres rico de herencia , dificilmente , lo vas a conseguir . Por el contrario , en los 60 , era facil hacerse rico ( hablo por Mallorca) que es lo que conozco . En los 60 y los 70 , un medico , o un abogado , se hacia un chalet en primera linea , que ahora los herederos lo venden a los alemanes en 6 millones de euros . Y un trabajador, despes de comprarse el piso , se compraba un chalet , o una finca mas modesta , pero que ahora es imposible , ni soñar . Tambien hay que decir , que incluso una primera vivienda , hoy , es prácticamente imposible. Hoy dia , todo escasea , todo , y dinero , poco , para lo caro que es todo . Esto hace que ante unas metas tan duras , y de tan poco resultado , a muchas personas , no les merezca la pena , esforzarse tanto y opten por una vida muy sencilla , pero al menos , vivir algo . Cuanta gente , no se ve caminando por las montañas , o en vehiculos camperizados ? . Pues a mi me parece logico , pues al menos con un bocata , debajo de un pino y en contacto con la naturaleza , vives . Y trabajando , por mucho que te esfuerzes , no llegaras , prácticamente , a nada . Yo recuerdo una vecina francesa a principios de los 70 , que decia ." Vosotros ahora sois ricos , y cuando tengais nuestros coches , sereis pobres ( entonces en Mallorca, solo habia 600 y 4L y poco mas )" . Y asi a sido , no lo sabiamos , y eramos ricos , y ahora somos pobres . De ahi que mucha gente , no tenga mucho interes en el trabajo , ya que la compensacion economica relativa ha disminuido una cosa inimaginable . Gracias por enseñar este video. "

"
Yo creo que el motivo de fondo es el mismo que lleva al auge de la depresión como enfermedad de nuestra era. No es que los trabajos de hoy en día sean más duros, como no lo es la vida en general, pero al final todo acaba siendo una balanza. Y lo que yo veo en mucha gente a día de hoy es que sus vidas, aún siendo "fáciles" en comparación a lo que pudieron sufrir generaciones pasadas, están también mucho más vacías.

Y si tienes relativamente poco que te motive, ya sea a nivel anímico o como algo que te sirva de meta o razón para esforzarte en tu empleo, pues tu motivación para poner ese esfuerzo va a ser inexistente.
Y que conste que no lo digo como menosprecio o crítica a nadie. Simplemente es la época en que nos ha tocado vivir, llena de superficialidad, consumismo, soledad y egoísmo individualista. "


----------



## A6M Zero (16 Abr 2022)

Porque el que gana la carrera de atletismo no ve lógico compartir su premio con el último.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

A6M Zero dijo:


> Porque el que gana la carrera de atletismo no ve lógico compartir su premio con el último.



Bien resumido.


----------



## socrates99 (16 Abr 2022)

Para que ganar la carrera de atletismo si luego te arrestan con bozal y sin salir de tu puta casa cuando les sale de la polla.

Sin Libertad no hay sistema que valga la pena luchar


----------



## Esparto (16 Abr 2022)

Estos días en el pueblo encuentro muchos testimonios de "no encuentro a nadie para trabajar". Opino que las causas son:

Descenso de hijos. Mi generación (milenial) quizá fue la última donde éramos al menos 2 casi por obligación. Esa era una razón para un padre de familia trabajar de 8 a 20h Lunes a Sábado, pero hoy con entre 0-1 hijos cambia mucho.
Menor coste de la vida. Incluso con la inflación actual, lo "necesario" como la alimentación supone mucho menos porcentaje de los ingresos totales que por ejemplo hasta los 90. Lo caro es la vivienda, pero alguien con casa pagada puede vivir por muy pocos cientos de €/mes.
Paguillas. Hay pagas incompatibles con trabajar, es decir, se está penalizando el trabajar bajo pena de dejar de recibir subsidios. Quien entra en esta rueda, hace sus cálculos y solo trabaja si sigue recibiendo estas ayudas o es empleo sin contrato.
En mis tiempos de joven (burbuja inmobiliaria) hubiéramos matado por empleos no cualificados de 6€/hora en mi pueblo (zona muy pobre), yo he echado muchos veranos a 2-3€ con contrato a medias o directamente sin contrato. Pues ahora me cuentan que las empresas ofrecen 8€ todo legal y la gente da largas, dicen "es que la ayuda..." o lo aceptan pero con desgana, hablo de empleos tipo limpieza.

También creo que es un fenómeno mundial. Lo mismo puede contar alguien de Francia, UK o EEUU.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Abr 2022)

A6M Zero dijo:


> Porque el que gana la carrera de atletismo no ve lógico compartir su premio con el último.



Es el socialismo, fachafranco, apadrina moronegros, feministas, langostos o paguiteros, o serás un malvado ultraderechista.


----------



## belenus (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Abr 2022)

Trabajar derroe cuerpo y Alma.

En la Grecia Clásica sabían que era una puta mierda insana, no se cómo se ha perdido tanta sabiduría, además está el tema de las deudas, que te convierten en un esclavo de por vida, muchos son esclavos de sus cosas.


----------



## drstrangelove (16 Abr 2022)

Por la recompensa, básicamente; si tu trabajo te cuesta dinero (sumidero energético), lo dejas sin más.

Y también porque la geodistribución de riqueza, con zonas carísimas cientos de veces respecto a otras, está llevando a situaciones muy curiosas; puedes tener un curro muy cualificado y muy bien pagado en un área de fuerte economía, ahorrar como un cabrón y retirarte en 15 años a algún Lugar Vaciado donde todo vale 3 chapas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (16 Abr 2022)

La gente no trabaja por las paguicas, si las quitasen todas sería otra historia, hemos creado un país de VAGOS PERROS HIJOS DE PUTA TIRONUKEABLES.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Estos días en el pueblo encuentro muchos testimonios de "no encuentro a nadie para trabajar". Opino que las causas son:
> 
> Descenso de hijos. Mi generación (milenial) quizá fue la última donde éramos al menos 2 casi por obligación. Esa era una razón para un padre de familia trabajar de 8 a 20h Lunes a Sábado, pero hoy con entre 0-1 hijos cambia mucho.
> Menor coste de la vida. Incluso con la inflación actual, lo "necesario" como la alimentación supone mucho menos porcentaje de los ingresos totales que por ejemplo hasta los 90. Lo caro es la vivienda, pero alguien con casa pagada puede vivir por muy pocos cientos de €/mes.
> ...



En tus tiempos y en los mios, aún cuajaba lo de la experiencia y cotizar y blabla aunque daba sus últimos coletazos.

Hoy ya están diciendo a la gente que no va a cobrar y ven todas las pagas que hay a gente invasora. Es que hacen muy bien en no trabajar si no es un sueldo decente. Que es hoy día una quimera.

Y hasta con sueldo decente. El ambiente en los trabajos es patético. Nadie te paga aguantar a gente de mierda que te perjudica la salud.


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Por la recompensa, básicamente; si tu trabajo te cuesta dinero (sumidero energético), lo dejas sin más.
> 
> Y también porque la geodistribución de riqueza, con zonas carísimas cientos de veces respecto a otras, está llevando a situaciones muy curiosas; puedes tener un curro muy cualificado y muy bien pagado en un área de fuerte economía, ahorrar como un cabrón y retirarte en 15 años a algún Lugar Vaciado donde todo vale 3 chapas.



En 15 años tendría que ser un alto Directivo para retirarse. Da igual lo de irse a un pueblo. Hace falta dinero para todo.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *El mercado laboral está sufriendo un profundísimo cambio al mismo ritmo al que está cambiando la economía; se superponen distintos fenómenos, entre los que nos encontramos con el "gran abandono", la gran resignación, o fenómeno por el que la gente está dejando sus trabajos para empezar una nueva vida menos estresada y sin jefes,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es un buen carpintero, profesional que es muy difícil de encontrar, yo le recomiendo que siga trabajando en la casa de apuestas.
Es un oficio, y como todos los oficios desde muy joven tienes que dedicarte a aprender, pero como bien nos demostraron ya hace 20 años, todo lo que no este relacionado con internet cualquiera lo sabe hacer, así que pues:

- Que cargue, tome medidas, corte maderas y clave clavos su putísima madre.

Entre los ludópatas no pasará ni frio ni va a doblar el lomo, y lo más importante socialmente va a ser que no se va a manchar las manos, como un señor.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (16 Abr 2022)

Fallo vrutalísimo del hilo, papelera y lefazo para el OP. No se trata de QUERER sino de PODER.

Ya pueden cerrar el hilo.


----------



## ciberobrero (16 Abr 2022)

Pues vienen hostias

Supongo que esto pasa en el pico


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Cuando veamos que en cualquier oferta para reponedor del DIA hay 0 solicitantes, me creeré esto de la ''gran renuncia''. Hasta el momento lo veo poco factible. Hoy la gente se mata por un sueldo 1000 euros de cualquier cosa.


----------



## El gostoso (16 Abr 2022)

Tu qué crees? Queremos coños de chortina, no cargar sacos.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

¿Qué es un oficio? Nada, absolutamente nada.
Hoy en día todo lo puedes aprender en Youtube 

Caso real: *La puerta que no hay manera de que se quede cerrada.*

Durante varios meses, mi padre, cuatro hermanos y yo anduvimos con la fijación de solucionar el asunto de una puerta que no cerraba en una de las habitaciones de la casa.
Era la puerta de una habitación, la puerta cerrar cerraba, pero unos segundos después ella sola volvía a abrirse.

Por supuesto ninguno tenemos nada que ver con el gremio de los carpinteros, pero de vez en cuando y sin querer, en las reuniones familiares surgía el asunto de la puerta y con furia porcina volvíamos a acometer contra ese asunto cargado de misterio, ante el cual nos sentíamos incapacitados de solucionar.

Probamos con todo, el picaporte, la manivela, la cerradura, etc..... durante varios meses y esporádicamente lo volvíamos a intentar, consultando y estudiando los pertinentes videos de Youtube especializados en estos menesteres.

Un buen día un amigo recién jubilado que se encontraba en casa, carpintero de los de verdad, carpintero desde los 14 años, en menos de tres minutos dio con la solución.

Colocó dos arandelitas en las bisagras y el misterioso asunto de la puerta que no podía estar cerrada se acabó, de momento nunca ha vuelto a fallar.

Los videos de Youtube sobre las arandelas que se ponen en las bisagras algunos los habíamos estudiado, pero una vez que quitabas la puerta no éramos capaces de acertar con la forma y el grosor que debían de tener éstas.

Algo parecido sucedió con la puerta de un armario de la cocina, ese fue un asunto similar pero en el que ahí participaron hasta los cuñados, nunca fuimos capaces de dar con la solución.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

Yo lo que veo es que los interinos matan por quedarse en el empleo.
También he descubierto, que algunos de esos interinos actualmente tienen que vender la vivienda tras haber cerrado su negocio.

Por consiguiente eso que nos habían contado:
Si tienes una vivienda lo tendrás todo, es mentira, es una mentira más.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (16 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Para que ganar la carrera de atletismo si luego te arrestan con bozal y sin salir de tu puta casa cuando les sale de la polla.
> 
> Sin Libertad no hay sistema que valga la pena luchar



Te has quedado anclado en hace 2 años....vete a una terracita a beber unas birras
Se os pasa la vida primero esperando que regalaran los pisos con las tapas de Danone y ahora con el bozal y la vacuna que iba a producir el genocidio del 80% de la población en 3 años....pues na seguir


----------



## sete99 (16 Abr 2022)

Porque por ejemplo, una de las situaciones que se está dando, es que hay gente que le sale más rentable cobrar ayudas que ir a trabajar y descontar gastos de gasolina, mantenimiento del vehículo etc.... O prefiere tener las ayudas y complementar en B con algún trabajillo, y sin doblarse el lomo mucho se levanta lo mismo que trabajando todos los días...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Abr 2022)

En las cárceles japonesas obligan a los presos a remar sí o sí, y a la oriental...


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (16 Abr 2022)

Por qué no hay recompensa

Mi viejo trabajo 50 años, por su pensión máxima y se murió sin cobrarla el mes que se tenía que jubilar

Mi vieja y yo, cobramos un 65% de lo que le hubiera quedado a él.

No me parece buen negocio, el trabajar tanto, por nada


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

Hay que dejarse de chorradas. La verdad es que la gente quiere dejarlo pero si no puedes porque necesitas dinero, te da igual. Y no, no vale con decir no tengo hipoteca y tengo 100k, 200k, 300k... 

Si tienes hasta 50 años o cerca. El dinero se acaba y para emprender hay que valer y tener clientes. Y el mundo laboral no funciona tal que "me tiro 6 años sin trabajar y ya volveré" No, si lo dejas, por cada año que pase te van a mirar mal y no contratar ni aquí ni fuera porque las empresas quieren esclavos. No un tío que quiera tener decisiones propias. 

Paguitas... No las dan a todo el mundo ni mucho menos. Que no, que no somos inmigrantes apadrinados. En este país guarro o tragas o te quedas fuera. Y lo digo yo que me he ido de empresas y he hecho que no me renueven en otras. Pero con una edad eso no lo puedes hacer aunque no tengas gastos.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (16 Abr 2022)

> los jovenes de ahora no quieren un cochazo, ni una casaza, no quieren estar atados a grandes propiedades o tener mas mas y mas



Precisamente muchos no quieren trabajar porque ni haciendo 25 horas al dia pueden soñar con pagar nada de eso ni con una hipoteca a 200 años. Ahora se trabaja para pagar el alquiler y poco mas...


----------



## HaCHa (16 Abr 2022)

Yo antes cogía todo el trabajo que podía hacer, me deslomaba. Ahora facturo hasta que saco para más o menos mantenerme y luego ya no dejo que me encarguen nada más si no es a precio de oro.

Me va mejor consumiendo menos y haciendo menos, lo gordo es que tampoco es que gane mucho menos. Simplemente, les dejo el trabajo de mierda a los cerdos. Curro el 60% y gano el 80% de lo que hacía entre 2019 y 2021. O por ahí.

Mi vecino de arriba con la pandemia dimitió para vivir del alquiler de su segunda vivienda, el de abajo vendió su negocio para vivir de lo acumulado, a los cuarenta y cinco.

En el parking donde tengo la moto la mitad de las plazas están en venta, los coches la gente se los quitó incluso antes que yo. En mi zona hay venga personas que han decidido apostar por la simplicidad voluntaria.

*Y eso es La Gran Renuncia. Así de simple.*
Si no está pagado, ya no lo hace nadie.

Se van a acabar los empleos de mierda y poco más. Los que no conseguís curritos para vuestro bareto vais a tener que cerrar, por incompetentes.


----------



## DVD1975 (16 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¿Qué es un oficio? Nada, absolutamente nada.
> Hoy en día todo lo puedes aprender en Youtube
> 
> Caso real: *La puerta que no hay manera de que se quede cerrada.*
> ...



No todo se puede aprender por YouTube.
Al final te lo arreglo otro todo.


----------



## Felson (16 Abr 2022)

Porque cada vez, hay más gente que ve estúpido para sí y para los demás trabajar. Antes, trabajabas para tener algo, que alguno confundía con su vida o su estado vital. Ahora, ni siquiera eso. Trabajas para ser pobre y para los que te obligan a trabajar, encima, te dicen que eres un imbécil por hacerlo. Creo que, básicamente, esa es la razón... y la entiendo.


----------



## Manero empaque (16 Abr 2022)

Pero si hay más gente currando que nunca. jajajaja. 

Lo que pasa es que hay gente que tiene hecha la vida y han aprendido a conformarse, vivir consumiendo lo justo, y para eso, si tienes rentas, por pocas que sean, no hace falta soportar a un jefe hijo de puta neoliberal que te grite, empuje, explote, etc para hacerse él cada vez más rico. Hay gente que ya no se cree lo del crecimiento perpetuo, y hacen bien, porque es mentira. Por lo demás, los que necesitan currar para vivir, ahí están currando, y con más empleo que nunca. Venga a engañar a otros, fachillas.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (16 Abr 2022)

Por varias razones.

Sueldos africanos
Jefes psicópatas inutiles cobardes
Charificacion de los ambientes laborales.
Charificacion de jefes intermedios
Te matas a trabajar para que funcivagos langostos pacoibex y paguiteros vivan a tu costa.
Horarios partidos esclavizadores.
Desde el 2020 tu vida depende de los massmoerda, sociedad borrega e hija de puta, y los anglosionistas que mandan a nuestros mediocres representantes.
Habrá más razones, depende de cada uno, pero básicamente esto.


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo antes cogía todo el trabajo que podía hacer, me deslomaba. Ahora facturo hasta que saco para más o menos mantenerme y luego ya no dejo que me encarguen nada más si no es a precio de oro.
> 
> Me va mejor consumiendo menos y haciendo menos, lo gordo es que tampoco es que gane mucho menos. Simplemente, les dejo el trabajo de mierda a los cerdos. Curro el 60% y gano el 80% de lo que hacía entre 2019 y 2021. O por ahí.
> 
> ...



Para que digan que un negocio no da dinero. 45 años... Claro tendrá alquileres etc. que le den algo. Aunque echando cuentas un trabajador no gana en toda su vida una cantidad de cuánto... un millón de euros. Ni de coña. Entonces si me creo que con lo acumulado tire controlando gasto.


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Por varias razones.
> 
> Sueldos africanos
> Jefes psicópatas inutiles cobardes
> ...



Y gente que hace del trabajo una selva. Para mi eso es lo peor. No tienes bastante con jefes sino que tienes al lado a hijos de puta.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (16 Abr 2022)

Moralmente hablando trabajar es como remar en las galeras solo que, a diferencia de ahora, en las galeras no estabas obligado a reirle las gracias al jefe.


----------



## HaCHa (16 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Para que digan que un negocio no da dinero. 45 años... Claro tendrá alquileres etc. que le den algo. Aunque echando cuentas un trabajador no gana en toda su vida una cantidad de cuánto... un millón de euros. Ni de coña. Entonces si me creo que con lo acumulado tire controlando gasto.



El tío montó una vaina bien montada y terminó vendiendo online a media Europa. No es que fuera ninguna maravilla, es que lo supo hacer. 
Apuesto a que medio kilo le pagaron, como poco, los que llevan la tienda electrónica ahora... En fin, te daría más datos, pero no porque con preguntarle a Google ya sabrías dónde puto vivo hasta junio.


----------



## Marvelita (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *El mercado laboral está sufriendo un profundísimo cambio al mismo ritmo al que está cambiando la economía; se superponen distintos fenómenos, entre los que nos encontramos con el "gran abandono", la gran resignación, o fenómeno por el que la gente está dejando sus trabajos para empezar una nueva vida menos estresada y sin jefes,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo de la gran renuncia es un cuento que nos llega desde EEUU...

aqui no se donde he leido que ese cuento no se puede dar porque los salarios son muy ajustados y llegado cierto nivel de salario cambiarse de trabajo "a mejor" no compensa. El salario de un currito cualificado puede ser de 30 a 45k y para de contar. Y ojo, que puede ser mejor salarialmente pero todo lo demas la cueva del lobo...

Y dps ya esta el tema de la edad... que con mas de 45 si te quedas en paro lo tienes dificilillo aunque quien te haga la entrevista sea un octogenario, te dira que eres mayor


----------



## Pollo69 (16 Abr 2022)

La gente no tiene ganas ni de vivir como para tener ganas de remar


----------



## Palimpsesto. (16 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y gente que hace del trabajo una selva. Para mi eso es lo peor. No tienes bastante con jefes sino que tienes al lado a hijos de puta.



Sí se me paso. Los propios compañeros da igual empresa grande, mediana o pequeña. Auténticos hdlgp nuncafollistas acomplejados y cobardes. Su propia cobardía le lleva a ser autenticos judas miserables.


----------



## corolaria (16 Abr 2022)

Digamos que el trabajar por un sueldo es la antítesis de tener una ocupación voluntaria y satisfactoria que te permite vivir.
Y esto último, seamos francos (o pesetas), nunca ha estado al alcance de la mayoría.

Así que lo más natural y lógico desde siempre es odiar el tener que trabajar.
Tanto es así que al de más arriba no se le ocurrió peor castigo para Adan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Por qué no hay recompensa
> 
> Mi viejo trabajo 50 años, por su pensión máxima y se murió sin cobrarla el mes que se tenía que jubilar
> 
> ...



Mi padre murió con 63. Ni olió la pensión. Mientras tanto gente que ni cotiza se lleva paguitas de más de 1000 euros, casas pagadas,...


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Abr 2022)

Porque la brecha económica entre trabajar y no trabajar cada vez es más pequeña.

Si el sueldo neto medio mensual ronda los 800 euros y lo enfrentas a la paguita media estándar de 420 euros, te queda un diferencial de 380 euros.

El trabajar implica una serie de gastos extras (transporte, desayuno/comida,...) que van comiéndose ese diferencial. Por ponerle un número no creo que sea inferior a los 150 euros en la mayoría de casos.

El diferencial real se queda en 230 euros.

Quién coño va a trabajar por ganar 230 euros más al mes que si no trabajase.

Ya si eso cerráis el hilo y tal.


----------



## Murray's (16 Abr 2022)

L


Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Por varias razones.
> 
> Sueldos africanos
> Jefes psicópatas inutiles cobardes
> ...




Basicamente trabajar no renta el salario que pagan, los salarios no cunden,
habiendo alquileres de 700/800€ facturas luz a 200€ ,cesta de la compra a 120€ y gasolina a casi 2€ que te queda?

tras madrugar, comer atascos, gastar dinero en gasolina para ir al curro, aguantar jefes, ambiente laboral tóxico...cubres facturas y te falta dinero y sino tienes pareja que te ayude como sacas más dinero?


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Porque la brecha económica entre trabajar y no trabajar cada vez es más pequeña.
> 
> Si el sueldo neto medio mensual ronda los 800 euros y lo enfrentas a la paguita media estándar de 420 euros, te queda un diferencial de 380 euros.
> 
> ...



Si son 1500 en un Madrid da lo mismo. Transporte, aguantar hijos de puta... No compensa.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (16 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el motivo monetario. No cunde y no hay dudas.
Pero incluso ganando pasta mucha pasta tampoco compensa. El ambiente esta totalmente podrido y la profesionalidad ha caido en picado desde la invasión pantxi masiva.
En mi caso el dinero no es un problema pero si lo es infierno de pasar 8_10 horas con gente hdlgp con la que no tiennes nada en común. 

Por todo sólo busco mi independencia financiera que espero lograrla en unos años.

Por supuesto 1000 euros y sin facturas que pagar pues que trabaje su puta madre.


----------



## Pichorrica (16 Abr 2022)

Remar para no llegar a ahorrar ni 200 euros al mes.

Remar 12 horas o más al dia.

Contratos basuras y ambiente laboral tóxico.

No poder tener un proyecto de vida.

No ver futuro ni a corto ni a largo plazo.

Así, y tras mil razones más, ¿quien va a remar?


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Abr 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Lo de la gran renuncia es un cuento que nos llega desde EEUU...
> 
> aqui no se donde he leido que ese cuento no se puede dar porque los salarios son muy ajustados y llegado cierto nivel de salario cambiarse de trabajo "a mejor" no compensa. El salario de un currito cualificado puede ser de 30 a 45k y para de contar. Y ojo, que puede ser mejor salarialmente pero todo lo demas la cueva del lobo...
> 
> Y dps ya esta el tema de la edad... q*ue con mas de 45 si te quedas en paro lo tienes dificilillo aunque quien te haga la entrevista sea un octogenario, te dira que eres mayor*



Mas de 50 años, empiezo antes de fin de mes, eso sí sueldo una puta mierda, solo 36K

Tuve un gerente que un día nos dijo que no cogia a un comercial mayor de 40 años, y estoy totalmente d eacuerod con él pero es lo que hay

Solo espero con mucha ilusión ver quebrar a varias empresas que me despidieron, en particular el de la gerente maloliente por sus mentruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) para verla llorar en la cola del SEPE porque no encuentra un trabajo acorde a sus aptitudes y cuando lo encuentre le digan que 1000 euretes mensuales como lo que ella ofrecia a Ingenieros con dos idiomas (no valían lenguas regionales españolas ) y 10 años de experiencia en el sector


----------



## chainsaw man (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cuando veamos que en cualquier oferta para reponedor del DIA hay 0 solicitantes, me creeré esto de la ''gran renuncia''. Hasta el momento lo veo poco factible. Hoy la gente se mata por un sueldo 1000 euros de cualquier cosa.



Precisamente ese es el problema, que por ese mismo sueldo de reponedor quieren tener al carpintero con mas responsabilidades y para eso no merece la pena si al final.


----------



## Algol (16 Abr 2022)

Otro video toston del Calero que además de repetir la misma idea en bucle 20 min dice autenticas sandeces como que el 1 % de la gente tiene el 50 % de la riqueza porque el mercado es demasiado libre y las grandes empresas se comen a la pequeña. Vamos a ver señor Calero, ¿desde cuando hay libre mercado si resulta que hay una moneda de curso legal y encima con un monopolio en la emisión de esa moneda?


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

Has apuntado algo muy interesante. A partir de ciertos ingresos toca pagar mucho a la Agencia Tributaria. Y luego lo que muchos apuntan, antes se trabajaba para cotizar, para tener derecho a paro si un día lo necesitabas, para pagarte la asistencia sanitaria o para ir escalando puestos. Pero hoy en día las pensiones están en entredicho, la asistencia sanitaria es cada vez peor, para cobrar un mes de paro cada vez te exigen más tiempo trabajado, hay gente que aún espera las indemnizaciones de los ERTES después de meses, y sobre todo, los ambientes laborales cargados de malos rollos, generan bastante más stress que el trabajo en sí.
Resultado: los remeros están muy desmotivados.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Precisamente ese es el problema, que por ese mismo sueldo de reponedor quieren tener al carpintero con mas responsabilidades y para eso no merece la pena si al final.



Pasa en otros trabajos. Por ejemplo, un conocido me comentaba que los técnicos de laboratorio de su empresa cobran como un cajero de supermerdado. ¿para qué meterse de técnico que exige más formación y más responsabilidades?
Es un ejemplo, pero pasa incluso con ingenieros o arquitectos. Los hay ganando poco más de 1000 euros. ¿Compensa?


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Abr 2022)

No conozco a *NADIE *que quiera trabajar.


*NADIE.*


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No conozco a *NADIE *que quiera trabajar.
> 
> 
> *NADIE.*



A mí ha habido épocas en las que me gustó muchísimo. Llámame raro.
Pero eso sí, en buenos ambientes. Cuando el ambiente empieza a enrarecerse, no lo soporto.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> No todo se puede aprender por YouTube.
> Al final te lo arreglo otro todo.



Trataba de dar a entender que los oficios, sea el que sea, requieren de toda una vida de aprendizaje.
Youtube nunca va a poder sustituir el aprender un oficio que necesita de la experiencia diaria con un maestro, por mas que se ha tratado de menospreciar cualquiera de ellos en los últimos tiempos.

En este foro tenemos una muestra a través de los comentarios que se vierten sobre cualquiera de los oficios que han acompañado a la humanidad en los últimos tiempos.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> A mí ha habido épocas en las que me gustó muchísimo. *Llámame raro.*



Raro no. Lo suyo, caballero, debe ser un caso único digno de análisis.

Todas las personas con las que he trabajado a lo largo de mi vida (voy para el medio siglo ya) sólo trabajaban en ello POR QUE NO LES QUEDABA MÁS REMEDIO. Si hubieran podido elegir no trabajar, ninguno lo hubiera dudado.

Lo de disfrutar de buen ambiente laboral me suena menos creíble que las bondades de la sangre de unicornio.

Sin acritud.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No conozco a *NADIE *que quiera trabajar.
> 
> 
> *NADIE.*



*"Todos los trabajos son una mierda,"*

Con estas palabras me recibió mi primo, el día que le fui a felicitar por su ascenso a Coronel.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> *"Todos los trabajos son una mierda,"*
> 
> Con estas palabras me recibió mi primo, el día que le fui a felicitar por su ascenso a Coronel.



Sabias palabras.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> A mí ha habido épocas en las que me gustó muchísimo. Llámame raro.
> Pero eso sí, en buenos ambientes. Cuando el ambiente empieza a enrarecerse, no lo soporto.



Igual que a mi, mi profesión es la más gratificante que he podido conocer y creo que pueda existir, pero la tuve que abandonar por la cutrez y la asquerosa política que en su día lo invadió todo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Raro no. Lo suyo, caballero, debe ser un caso único digno de análisis.
> 
> Todas las personas con las que he trabajado a lo largo de mi vida (voy para el medio siglo ya) sólo trabajaban en ello POR QUE NO LES QUEDABA MÁS REMEDIO. Si hubieran podido elegir no trabajar, ninguno lo hubiera dudado.
> 
> ...



Yo conocí sitios de buen ambiente laboral, aunque le cueste creerlo.
No abundan, pero alguno queda, aunque cada vez menos. Y sí, mi trabajo me gusta, aunque haya días que no me apetezca ir. Pero en general, tener un sito donde ir cada día, o sentirse útil, es importante. Ya digo, cuando los ambientes son tóxicos y hay sobreexplotación, no lo soporto.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Igual que a mi, mi profesión es la más gratificante que he podido conocer y creo que pueda existir, pero la tuve que abandonar por la cutrez y la asquerosa política que en su día lo invadió todo.



¿Puedo preguntarte qué profesión tienes?


----------



## Murray's (16 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No conozco a *NADIE *que quiera trabajar.
> 
> 
> *NADIE.*




Por eso el trabajo se tiene remunerar , sino nadie lo haría.

Es lo único que motiva *el dinero que ganas por el trabajo, *pero cuando no cunde porque con el dinero del trabajo no puedes cubrir las cosaa que quisieras ni consigues grandes cosas, ya no motiva tanto ir a trabajar.


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pasa en otros trabajos. Por ejemplo, un conocido me comentaba que los técnicos de laboratorio de su empresa cobran como un cajero de supermerdado. ¿para qué meterse de técnico que exige más formación y más responsabilidades?
> Es un ejemplo, pero pasa incluso con ingenieros o arquitectos. Los hay ganando poco más de 1000 euros. ¿Compensa?



Estudia ralgo que tenga que ver con Química es una apuesta segura por la precariedad


----------



## brickworld (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mi padre murió con 63. Ni olió la pensión. Mientras tanto gente que ni cotiza se lleva paguitas de más de 1000 euros, casas pagadas,...



Dale las gracias a los putos guarros izmierdosos muchos de ellos en este hilo haciendo el gilipollas y diciendo que curran mucho CUANDO ESTAN REGALANDO PAGUITAS A VAGOS Y MALEANTES QUE ENCIMA SON INMIS ILEGALES DE MIERDA 

La cuestión está clara esos hijos de mil putas han convertido el país en una puta de paguitas encima recogiendo pobres de medio mundo


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Por eso el trabajo se tiene remunerar , sino nadie lo haría.
> 
> Es lo único que motiva *el dinero que ganas por el trabajo, *pero cuando no cunde porque con el dinero del trabajo no puedes cubrir las cosaa que quisieras ni consigues grandes cosas, ya no motiva tanto ir a trabajar.



Por eso la pregunta del OP no tiene sentido.

Es como preguntar por qué la gente quiere respirar. No es que quieran, es que no les queda más remedio.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Puedo preguntarte qué profesión tienes?



No se ofenda si no le contesto a su pregunta. 
Pero le puedo asegurar que hasta no hace mucho tiempo había empleos y profesiones donde la gente se sentía realizada en su día a día a través de su empleo.

Luego todo cambió cuando la pregunta era: ¿Cuántos pisos tienes?

El pisito en propiedad, de la noche a la mañana desplazó al ser humano como centro de todas las cosas.
Podías ser neurocirujano, carpintero o abogado, el valor y la felicidad se demostraban ante la sociedad por medio del numero de pisitos que tuvieses en propiedad.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Estudia ralgo que tenga que ver con Química es una apuesta segura por la precariedad



La precariedad hoy en día alcanza a todos los sectores.
Y los bajos salarios también.


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Dale las gracias a los putos guarros izmierdosos muchos de ellos en este hilo haciendo el gilipollas y diciendo que curran mucho CUANDO ESTAN REGALANDO PAGUITAS A VAGOS Y MALEANTES QUE ENCIMA SON INMIS ILEGALES DE MIERDA
> 
> La cuestión está clara esos hijos de mil putas han convertido el país en una puta de paguitas encima recogiendo pobres de medio mundo



Esos guarros luego son los más trepadores e hijos de puta. Tengo a un hijo de puta así como compañero. Un asqueroso típico que va de campechano y es un hijo de puta. Claro va de campechano con quién interesa. Ah y es apolítico... Pero siempre raja de Ayuso, de los otros nada. Vamos, un progre de mierda.


----------



## Romeo Montague (16 Abr 2022)

Porque se dan pagas a los que no trabajan. No digo que esté bien o mal, pero si puedes vivir sin trabajar, para qué lo vas a hacer.


----------



## Kicki (16 Abr 2022)

Para mí sólo hay una cuestión por la que te merezca la pena, que son los hijos.

Yo, como no he sabido crear una familia decente soy paguitero pero también os digo que con esta inflación va a ser muy probable volver a tener que querer remar para no pasarlas putas de más. 

Con alquileres a 700 6 noches a la semana por 1300, otro de levantarse a las 4 por 1200... Yo creo que tomé la única viable, trabajar unos años casapapis y largarme a un pueblo con una propiedad. De momento cada mes que vivo lo veo como una victoria aunque cene sopas.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (16 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No conozco a *NADIE *que quiera trabajar.
> 
> 
> *NADIE.*




Yo tuve una época donde me apasionaba lo que hacía. No miraba horas, solo quería aprender, formarme, perfeccionar procesos, ver cómo las cosas iban a más.

Pero llega un momento que te das cuenta que, en España, es perder el tiempo: a la gente se la suda todo. Lo único que quieren es no hacer nada, llenarse los bolsillos de dinero a ser posible en B, y nadie tiene escrúpulos.
Y si vas tú a intentar solucionar problemas de terceras personas el que está robando te llama hijo de puta, y al que han estado robando también.

Así que, al final, lo mejor es que si algo se tiene que ir a la mierda que se vaya. Y ya está.


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La precariedad hoy en día alcanza a todos los sectores.
> Y los bajos salarios también.



Estudia una ingenieria en electrónica, mecánica, electricidad y empiezas ganando con 23 años los 1400 euros sib problema alguno pero como estudies una gilipolle ya sabes lo que efectivamente hay, la de tías y subnormales qu ehe conocido que se creen que son la hostia cuando no han estudiado absolutamente nada realmete complicado y útil


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Estudia una ingenieria en electrónica, mecánica, electricidad y empiezas ganando con 23 años los 1400 euros sib problema alguno pero como estudies una gilipolle ya sabes lo que efectivamente hay, la de tías y subnormales qu ehe conocido que se creen que son la hostia cuando no han estudiado absolutamente nada realmete complicado y útil



¿A qué te refieres cuando hablas de estudiar "una gilipollez"?

Conozco ingenieros industriales ganando una mierda. Y tienen bastante más de 23 años.


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Estudia una ingenieria en electrónica, mecánica, electricidad y empiezas ganando con 23 años los 1400 euros sib problema alguno pero como estudies una gilipolle ya sabes lo que efectivamente hay, la de tías y subnormales qu ehe conocido que se creen que son la hostia cuando no han estudiado absolutamente nada realmete complicado y útil



Juas juas. Mira estuve en el 2012 en una empresa y cobraba 1200 o así y un ingeniero que llevaba tema calidad (era trabajo de ingeniero) y el tipo tenía 46 años o así y con su experiencia ganaba 1400 Y yo era un currito. 

Un ingeniero con buena experiencia no gana 1800 a no ser que esté en sitio bueno.


----------



## teperico (16 Abr 2022)

Lo que no dicen es que la gran mayoría de los que lo intentan luego vuelven a trabajar pasado un tiempo


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Juas juas. Mira estuve en el 2012 en una empresa y cobraba 1200 o así y un ingeniero que llevaba tema calidad (era trabajo de ingeniero) y el tipo tenía 46 años o así y con su experiencia ganaba 1400 Y yo era un currito.
> 
> Un ingeniero con buena experiencia no gana 1800 a no ser que esté en sitio bueno.



Hasta no hace muchos años, sí ganaban bastante. Pero eso era hace unos años. Yo conocí a uno (no era en España, todo hay que decirlo) que se levantaba casi 3000 euros al mes. Pero tenía casi 60 años, estaba más quemado que la pipa de un indio y estaba a punto de jubilarse. Luego lo sustituyeron por uno que entró ganando menos de la mitad.


----------



## Calvox (16 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que en términos generales es debido a la relación esfuerzo/recompensa. Mis padres me contaban que antes del nuevo siglo era posible vivir dignamente e incluso prosperar sin cualificación.

Hoy en día el mercado laboral está prácticamente roto a nivel mundial, no me entra en la cabeza que una persona que tiene carrera universitaria, masters, idiomas y otros tipos de formación esté malviviendo con un sueldo que no le da ni para independizarse y encima explotado, (todo esto halando en términos generales claro). Quiero decir, la persona que tuviera un curriculum equivalente de los 90 hacia atrás a poquito que se esforzase se habría comido el mundo, ahora sin embargo incluso siendo un fuera de serie en lo tuyo es muy probable que te acabes comiendo los mocos.

Aún recuerdo a mi abuela cuando me decía que estudiara porque eso era sinónimo casi de tener la vida resuelta. Estoy seguro que mucha gente se hace la pregunta de por que pasar años y años sacándose carrera, master e idiomas si luego acabará o explotado por un cuenco de arroz, trabajando en otra cosa o directamente en el paro. La relación esfuerzo/recompensa está totalmente rota y la gente empieza a cansarse.


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres cuando hablas de estudiar "una gilipollez"?
> 
> Conozco ingenieros industriales *ganando una mierda*. Y tienen bastante más de 23 años.



Yo no y conozco unos cuantos


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Juas juas. Mira estuve en el 2012 en una empresa y cobraba 1200 o así y un ingeniero que llevaba tema calidad (era trabajo de ingeniero) y el tipo tenía 46 años o así y con su experiencia ganaba 1400 Y yo era un currito.
> 
> Un ingeniero con buena experiencia no gana 1800 a no ser que esté en sitio bueno.



Calidad no es un trabajo para ingenieros, conozco alguno que cobra eso pero es que no es ingeniero


----------



## Svl (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Yo no y conozco unos cuantos



Las hornadas más jóvenes están en la precariedad.

Pero al menos tienen trabajo. Las hornadas jóvenes de químicos, Ing. Químicos, Ing. Técnicos en química Industrial están directamente en el infra empleo o peor aún expulsados del mercado laboral con 25 años.

Ah, y tampoco son carreras fáciles. Tienen su dificultad pero sin apenas recompensa al acabar.

Esa es la diferencia.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Yo no y conozco unos cuantos



Serán mayores.
Yo conozco a algunos de alrededor de 30 años, ganando muy poco.
Otro de más de 40, ganando algo más, pero ya tiene años de experiencia y queme encima.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Calidad no es un trabajo para ingenieros, conozco alguno que cobra eso pero es que no es ingeniero



Yo conocí a más de un ingeniero en el área de calidad.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Las hornadas más jóvenes están en la precariedad.
> 
> Pero al menos tienen trabajo. Las hornadas jóvenes de químicos, Ing. Químicos, Ing. Técnicos en química Industrial están directamente en el infra empleo o peor aún expulsados del mercado laboral con 25 años.
> 
> ...



No sé de qué países hablas. Hay países donde los ingenieros químicos y los químicos en general, tienen mucho curro.


----------



## max power (16 Abr 2022)

A6M Zero dijo:


> Porque el que gana la carrera de atletismo no ve lógico compartir su premio con el último.



Joder. Esto si es acabar un hilo rapido


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Las hornadas más jóvenes están en la precariedad.
> 
> Pero al menos tienen trabajo. Las hornadas jóvenes de químicos, Ing. Químicos, Ing. Técnicos en química Industrial están directamente en el infra empleo o peor aún expulsados del mercado laboral con 25 años.
> 
> ...



Los jovenes siempre han cobrado poco y mal no es una cosa de ahora quizas que algunos piensan que acaban una carrera y pueden ser directores gerentes, pues no, la realidad es bien distinta, sales de la uni y tienes que conseguir entrar en una empresa grande porque como empieces en una PYME la llevas clarinete

Ya he dicho por ahí que Química no es una carrera para ganar dinero, tiene su dificultad pero no al comapres con otras como electrónica, electricidad y mecánica no tienen punto de comparación de hecho supongo que ya sabrás que hay una ley de la oferta y la demanda, quimicos los hay a patadas, electrónicos ni uno


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Las hornadas más jóvenes están en la precariedad.
> 
> Pero al menos tienen trabajo. Las hornadas jóvenes de químicos, Ing. Químicos, Ing. Técnicos en química Industrial están directamente en el infra empleo o peor aún expulsados del mercado laboral con 25 años.
> 
> ...



Los jovenes siempre han cobrado poco y mal no es una cosa de ahora quizas que algunos piensan que acaban una carrera y pueden ser directores gerentes, pues no, la realidad es bien distinta, sales de la uni y tienes que conseguir entrar en una empresa grande porque como empieces en una PYME la llevas clarinete

Ya he dicho por ahí que Química no es una carrera para ganar dinero, tiene su dificultad pero no al comapres con otras como electrónica, electricidad y mecánica no tienen punto de comparación

La od


Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo conocí a más de un ingeniero en el área de calidad.



Yo alguno pero eran jóvenes recien titulados, en cuanto pudieron se cambiaron porque no es un puesto realmente muy interesante


----------



## max power (16 Abr 2022)

El estado se queda demasiado y lo reparte a quien no trabaja.

Al final la relación coste beneficio no compensa.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Los jovenes siempre han cobrado poco y mal no es una cosa de ahora quizas que algunos piensan que acaban una carrera y pueden ser directores gerentes, pues no, la realidad es bien distinta, sales de la uni y tienes que conseguir entrar en una empresa grande porque como empieces en una PYME la llevas clarinete
> 
> Ya he dicho por ahí que Química no es una carrera para ganar dinero, tiene su dificultad pero no al comapres con otras como electrónica, electricidad y mecánica no tienen punto de comparación
> 
> ...



Hay ingenieros químicos y químicos ganando bastante pasta.
Pero depende del sector, del país, etc.
En España, no gana dinero nadie. Yo conozco ingenieros civiles ganando 1000 euros al mes e ingenieros industriales dando clase en la universidad por poco más de 400 euros al mes. También es verdad que son unas 12 horas semanales. Pero vamos.


----------



## Marvelita (16 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Las hornadas más jóvenes están en la precariedad.
> 
> Pero al menos tienen trabajo. Las hornadas jóvenes de químicos, Ing. Químicos, Ing. Técnicos en química Industrial están directamente en el infra empleo o peor aún expulsados del mercado laboral con 25 años.
> 
> ...



Es una pena, porque todos los avances actuales estan relacionados con la quimica:
Biotecnologia - la quimica es fundamental
nuevos materiales - pura quimica
medio ambiente - quimica y mas quimica
baterias - quimica
electronica organica - quimica
computacion cuantica - mucha quimica (cuantica
nuevos farmacos - quimica
alimentos - quimica

Lamentablemente los quimicos, en españa, lo tienen jodido y fuera sin un doctorado pinta que tb...
los ingenieros quimicos, los de antes sin atribuciones, compitiendo contra gente de minas e industriales que no tenian ni puta idea de ingenieria quimica, no mas que unos creditos... pero como somos un pais gremial y abolengo... pues ahi estamos

ahora mismo en españa solo merece la pena estudiar ing.industrial, mercado abarrotados de grados en industriales e ingenieros industriales en campos muy alejados de su foramcion, son puro marqueting y realmente solo saben un poquito de unas cuantas cosas y el marquetin de "generalistas" hace el resto... lo que nadie se plantea es que con los mismos creditos otros ingenieros saben de lo suyo, un industrial con esos creditos no puede saber de todo ni dominar lo superficial; informatica, en sus sabores de ingenieria y fp. Si eres muy coco, aeronautica... que no deja de ser una ingenieria mecanica con un estereoides fisica de fluidos.

Es que en no se que ley superantigua dice que los industriales pueden firmar obras portuarias, algo muy de civil y navales; cosas de teleco y no se que cosas mas... pueden firmar refinerias con una asignartura de procesos quimicos, firmar estudios geotecnicos sin saber lo mas basico de geologia o dirigir instalaciones agricolas sin ser agronomo... el sinsentido.

Ahora mismo la ingenieria industrial tiran las renovables, y de la informatica el desarrollo de software para automatizacion.... España es un mercado pequeño, cuando eso termine todos en lucha a cuchillo.


volviendo al tema quimica... una pena, porque aunque no es muy conocido los grados en quimica y los antiguos licenciados pueden firmar proyectos que caigan dentro de la esfera de la quimica... o sea, instalaciones industriales donde se lleven procesos quimicos... que no es poco.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Fallo vrutalísimo del hilo, papelera y lefazo para el OP. No se trata de QUERER sino de PODER.
> 
> Ya pueden cerrar el hilo.



Querido Votante, esto está para pasar el rato, nos entretenemos y tal, nos distraemos e incluso nos divertimos, pero de ahí a creernos que en España existe eso que dicen los gringos de la Gran Renuncia y tal,... ¡vamos! que aquí en España te matan por ocupar el puesto de ser el conserje o el portero del edificio.


----------



## Marvelita (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Calidad no es un trabajo para ingenieros, conozco alguno que cobra eso pero es que no es ingeniero



1800 neto es un salario moda para un ingeniero.. 1800 - 2000. Yo estoy en los 1700 pero curro de 8 a 3 y un dia de 8 a 18; duermo siesta en casa... si no me mejoran ese horario yo de donde estoy no me muevo... es la puta salud.

En mi empresa hace años se decidio ir a contracorriente: un dia largo de telecurro en casa con 2 horas mas (y las que hagan falta), y el resto cortos... en vez de salir pronto ls viernes. Se redujo el horario al horario de la administracion que es nuestro cliente, y alguno tenemos privado pero son los que menos.

El mismo salario...

El curro sale adelante, eso si, si aprietan los tiempos se curra en casa...

antes teniamos mucha rotacion, la gente se iba, ahora nadie se va... sabemos que nos llaman de muchos sitios porque lo comentamos entre nosotros pero el horario que tenemos nadie lo cambia. Desde que se cambio el horario, todos han tenido hijos (es una empresa con mayoria de maromos),,,

Las pacoempresas españolas no entienden que la felicidad del empleado solo repercute en beneficio.s

PD: curiosamente, se cambiaron los habitos el dia que el jefe tuvo familia y ya no podia quedarse hasta las 8 en la oficina...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

Calvox dijo:


> Yo creo que en términos generales es debido a la relación esfuerzo/recompensa. Mis padres me contaban que antes del nuevo siglo era posible vivir dignamente e incluso prosperar sin cualificación.
> 
> Hoy en día el mercado laboral prácticamente a nivel mundial está roto, no me entra en la cabeza que una persona que tiene carrera universitaria, masters, idiomas y otros tipos de formación esté malviviendo con un sueldo que no le da ni para independizarse y encima explotado, (todo esto halando en términos generales claro). Quiero decir, la persona que tuviera un curriculum equivalente de los 90 hacia atrás a poquito que se esforzase se habría capaz de comerse el mundo, ahora sin embargo incluso siendo un fuera de serie en lo tuyo es muy probable que te acabes comiendo los mocos.
> 
> Aún recuerdo a mi abuela cuando me decía que estudiara porque eso era sinónimo casi de tener la vida resuelta. Estoy seguro que mucha gente se hace la pregunta de por que pasar años y años sacándose carrera, master e idiomas si luego acabará o explotado por un cuenco de arroz, trabajando en otra cosa o directamente en el paro. La relación esfuerzo/recompensa está totalmente rota y la gente empieza a cansarse.



Ahí también interviene la burbuja de formación en la que vivimos donde todo cristo tiene que ir a la universidad y si no lo hace por sus méritos tranquilo que ya te los regalamos para que llegues. Y va a ir a peor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Calidad no es un trabajo para ingenieros, conozco alguno que cobra eso pero es que no es ingeniero



Ya, pero en este país trabajo para ingeniero de verdad hay muy poco, y para matemáticos, físicos,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Las hornadas más jóvenes están en la precariedad.
> 
> Pero al menos tienen trabajo. Las hornadas jóvenes de químicos, Ing. Químicos, Ing. Técnicos en química Industrial están directamente en el infra empleo o peor aún expulsados del mercado laboral con 25 años.
> 
> ...



En cambio quien hace Enfermería, que es una carrera ridícula, tiene trabajo incluso antes de salir y cobrando bien ya desde el principio.


----------



## Marvelita (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hay ingenieros químicos y químicos ganando bastante pasta.
> Pero depende del sector, del país, etc.
> En España, no gana dinero nadie. Yo conozco ingenieros civiles ganando 1000 euros al mes e ingenieros industriales dando clase en la universidad por poco más de 400 euros al mes. También es verdad que son unas 12 horas semanales. Pero vamos.



el industiral que haga eso es porque quiere... en todas las ofertas piden industriales, sea o no algo "industrial"... y no es pq sean mas listos ni sepan de todo... es un marqueting creado por el colectivo aunque dps son gente normal y fuera de su trabajo no saben de nada, salvo repetir eso de que "eggggkesomohmupolivalente"


----------



## amigos895 (16 Abr 2022)

Eso es lo que quieren, que la gente no trabaje, ahora con el tema de los bozales mucha gente se pondrá a pensar de por qué tienen que usarlo mientras que X amigo/familiar o los sitios a donde va los trabajadores no la llevan (aparte de los clientes) cuando llegue el día 20.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En cambio quien hace Enfermería, que es una carrera ridícula, tiene trabajo incluso antes de salir y cobrando bien ya desde el principio.



Muchos hacen noches, lo cual tampoco es fácil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

max power dijo:


> El estado se queda demasiado y lo reparte a quien no trabaja.
> 
> Al final la relación coste beneficio no compensa.



Ese es el gran problema. Se cobra poco y te roban la mitad para que quienes no trabajan y/o no han querido hacer nada con su vida tengan un nivel de vida parecido al tuyo para que no la líen. Es absurdo.


----------



## Napalm (16 Abr 2022)

Yo hice "la renuncia" hace un par de años. Deje de remar para otros y me monte mi propia actividad. Ganó menos pero también gasto menos (desplazamientos sobretodo).

La auténtica salud. Deje de gastar en imbecilidades y mierdas que no necesitaba y que compraba para llenar el vacío que me dejaba el trabajo.

¿Alguien realmente necesita un Audi A3 cuando puedes tener un Sandero de segunda mano?.
Antes de contestar....piensa lo que tienes que hacer para tener un A3.

¿Necesitas una tele de 65" de última generación de 1700€?. La publicidad y el entorno te dice que si. Pero una tele de 55" de hace 4 años se ve de puta madre y vale 400€.
Antes de contestar...piensa lo que tienes que hacer para tener la tele de 65".

Y así con todo.

Trabajo unas dos horas al día....sin jefes y poniendo yo las condiciones. Los desplazamientos justos y necesarios.

Sólo me arrepiento de no haberlo hecho antes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Muchos hacen noches, lo cual tampoco es fácil.



Depende. Varios exalumnos míos estan en UCI desde que empezaron y cobran más que yo incluso, en horario diurno y al lado de casa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Yo hice "la renuncia" hace un par de años. Deje de remar para otros y me monte mi propia actividad. Ganó menos pero también gasto menos (desplazamientos sobretodo).
> 
> La auténtica salud. Deje de gastar en imbecilidades y mierdas que no necesitaba y que compraba para llenar el vacío que me dejaba el trabajo.
> 
> ...



Ojalá pudiéramos hacer todos los mismo.


----------



## tocafa (16 Abr 2022)

Para qué vas a trabajar por 1000 euros si en paguitas te puedes sacar esa cantidad sin trabajar.

La izquierda crea miseria y pobreza. Reparte migajas que mucha gente acepta a cambio de su voto.


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Abr 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Es una pena, porque todos los avances actuales estan relacionados con la quimica:
> Biotecnologia - la quimica es fundamental
> nuevos materiales - pura quimica
> medio ambiente - quimica y mas quimica
> ...



Yo desgraciadamente vivo en un sitio donde apenas hay ingeniería química, no sé como andara la cosa en Huelva, Tarragona donde hay mucha industria quimica y supongo que habrá bastante para ingenieros químicos

Hace un par de años cuando estaba en el tema de aguas llame a una paco empresa de embutidos y hable con el de calidad, no depuraban las aguas pero me di cuenta que hablando con el tio controlaba bastante, el caso es que mire en linquedin su perfil y acojonaba, doctor en ingenieria quicia conno s ecuantos artículos sobre depuración de aguas y buen nivel de inglés...pues responsable de calidad, medio ambiente y prevencion de riesgos alterales en uan pequeña fábrica de embutidos de unos 50 empleados, con unas instalaciones de cuentame que tiraban para atras


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hay ingenieros químicos y químicos ganando bastante pasta.
> Pero depende del sector, del país, etc.
> En España, no gana dinero nadie. Yo conozco ingenieros civiles ganando 1000 euros al mes e ingenieros industriales dando clase en la universidad por poco más de 400 euros al mes. También es verdad que son unas 12 horas semanales. Pero vamos.



Eso era lo que cobraban cuando decidí hacerme funci, cualquier charo enchufada gana el doble y si lo complementa con chochocharlas de igualdad, les triplica el sueldo.

Es lo que hay (lo que había). Que dirían los admiradores de Ansar.


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, pero en este país trabajo para ingeniero de verdad hay muy poco, y para matemáticos, físicos,...



¡Exacto!¡Esa es la puta clave!


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Para qué vas a trabajar por 1000 euros si en paguitas te puedes sacar esa cantidad sin trabajar.
> 
> La izquierda crea miseria y pobreza. Reparte migajas que mucha gente acepta a cambio de su voto.



Las paguitas no se las dan a un hombre blanco hetero en edad de trabajar.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, pero en este país trabajo para ingeniero de verdad hay muy poco, y para matemáticos, físicos,...



¿Burbuja de inginieros y prestitución? 
Es un tema demasiado recurrente.


----------



## Svl (16 Abr 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Es una pena, porque todos los avances actuales estan relacionados con la quimica:
> Biotecnologia - la quimica es fundamental
> nuevos materiales - pura quimica
> medio ambiente - quimica y mas quimica
> ...



Ya pero es que en España no se hace nada de eso. Ni fabricamos ni diseñamos baterías, una industria farmacéutica pequeña y que ya emplean a farmacéuticos, ni diseñamos nuevos materiales. Pues mira, para eso que cierren todas las facultades de química menos un par en Madrid y Barcelona y le ahorramos el tiempo a los jóvenes. 

Quien quiera hacer algo de química que haga farmacia. 

Y en cuanto a las ingenierías, al final de resume en 4 grados. Mecánica, eléctrica, electrónica y civil. Civil desde el 2008 está caput, así que ni tocarla. 

Las otras 3 todavía tienen empleabilidad. Si, comienzas mal pero puedes avanzar. En las otras es que no hay trabajado directamente.


----------



## ErListo (16 Abr 2022)

No le deis mas vueltas al tema. Es muy sencillo, han jodido tanto las condiciones laborales, que el truco del burro y la zanahoria no funciona.

Cuando ves que por mucho que trabajes, obtienes una miseria que no te da ni para comer, el trabajo pierde su sentido.

Antes podias engañar a la gente porque poco a poco, iban subiendo de categoría. Empezabas de aprendiz y si te esforzabas, te iban subiendo el sueldo. No les faltaba para comer. Incluso podían comprarse un pisito y coche.

Ahora solo es sueldos de mierda, estancamiento y precariedad.


----------



## Svl (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Los jovenes siempre han cobrado poco y mal no es una cosa de ahora quizas que algunos piensan que acaban una carrera y pueden ser directores gerentes, pues no, la realidad es bien distinta, sales de la uni y tienes que conseguir entrar en una empresa grande porque como empieces en una PYME la llevas clarinete
> 
> Ya he dicho por ahí que Química no es una carrera para ganar dinero, tiene su dificultad pero no al comapres con otras como electrónica, electricidad y mecánica no tienen punto de comparación de hecho supongo que ya sabrás que hay una ley de la oferta y la demanda, quimicos los hay a patadas, electrónicos ni uno



Nadie ha dicho de comenzar de gerente. Pero sí de al menos tener un empleo mínimamente remunerado al salir. 

Esos 3 grados al menos te dan un empleo nada más acabar, evidentemente con un salario pequeño, pero un empleo. 

Que yo he hecho hasta becas no remuneradas. Y que diera las gracias que detrás de mi hay 100 esperando su oportunidad. Venga ya.


----------



## Svl (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En cambio quien hace Enfermería, que es una carrera ridícula, tiene trabajo incluso antes de salir y cobrando bien ya desde el principio.



ARREPENTIDÍSIMO estoy de no haber hecho enfermería o farmacia. 

¿Como vas a hacer enfermería? Si eres un chaval listo. Pues anda las chicas de mi clase que se metieron en enfermería 0 problemas durante la carrera, prácticas en el hospital desde el día 1, bolsa de trabajo nada más acabar... 

Bueno, mi prima hizo enfermería con 30 años ya. Al acabar no tuvo ningún problema ni para trabajar en empresas ni para entrar a la Bolsa de trabajo de su CCAA. 

Osea imagináis que hubiera pasado si hubiese estudiado una manida STEM? Quien iba a contratar a una ingeniera con 34 añitos y sin experiencia? 

Para recapacitar.


----------



## .AzaleA. (16 Abr 2022)

Que trabaje para otros su p*ta madre.


----------



## Svl (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Muchos hacen noches, lo cual tampoco es fácil.



Los ingenieros que trabajan en servicios públicos también. Que la luz, el agua o el gas no funcionan 24h por arte de magia como media sociedad piensa.


----------



## ErListo (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pasa en otros trabajos. Por ejemplo, un conocido me comentaba que los técnicos de laboratorio de su empresa cobran como un cajero de supermerdado. ¿para qué meterse de técnico que exige más formación y más responsabilidades?
> Es un ejemplo, pero pasa incluso con ingenieros o arquitectos. Los hay ganando poco más de 1000 euros. ¿Compensa?



No. Por eso mismo el comunismo es inviable. 

Si todos tenemos lo mismo, hágamos el trabajo que hagamos, ¿quien se va a romper los cuernos estudiando ingeniería, medicina, arquitectura....?

Algún loco habra, apasionado por esas materias, pero el 99% se decantaría a los trabajos mas sencillos.


----------



## moromierda (16 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Tu qué crees? Queremos coños de chortina, no cargar sacos.



Cunsededo, amego:


----------



## ErListo (16 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Los jovenes siempre han cobrado poco y mal no es una cosa de ahora quizas que algunos piensan que acaban una carrera y pueden ser directores gerentes, pues no, la realidad es bien distinta, sales de la uni y tienes que conseguir entrar en una empresa grande porque como empieces en una PYME la llevas clarinete
> 
> Ya he dicho por ahí que Química no es una carrera para ganar dinero, tiene su dificultad pero no al comapres con otras como electrónica, electricidad y mecánica no tienen punto de comparación de hecho supongo que ya sabrás que hay una ley de la oferta y la demanda, quimicos los hay a patadas, electrónicos ni uno



Nadie ha empezado como gerente, a menos que sea por enchufe. No obstante, antes se empezaba de aprendiz e iba subiendo, en la misma empresa.

Ahora empiezas con un sueldo y aun teniendo la suerte de ser fijo, ahí te quedas. Encima como esta el mercado, pocas opciones tienes de cambiar a otra empresa. Que hasta hace poco era la única manera de ascender.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cuando veamos que en cualquier oferta para reponedor del DIA hay 0 solicitantes, me creeré esto de la ''gran renuncia''. Hasta el momento lo veo poco factible. Hoy la gente se mata por un sueldo 1000 euros de cualquier cosa.



Exacto, es que en la vida hay muchas realidades paralelas y esa gente que renuncia a trabajar es una minoría no representativa para nada del total, al menos de momento. Por ahora escasea el trabajo y bastante, porque además la mayoría de los contratos son a tiempo parcial y temporales. Claro que no ganas una mierda, pero la gente los necesita igual.

Los que renuncian al trabajo para retirarse a vivir felices como Heidi será porque por sus circunstancias personales se lo pueden permitir, pero son pocos al menos en España.
Luego está lo de las paguitas, pero claro, con un mercado laboral hecho mierda quien pueda cobrar una paga de 450 euros no va a coger un trabajo temporal y precario donde gana 400 y además tiene que descontarse de ahí los gastos de desplazamiento, arriesgándose además a perder la paga y a estar dos meses después sin trabajo y sin paga. La gente, aunque sea pobre, también sabe echar sus cuentas, no solo los políticos.

Todo este putiferio lo ha ido montando el propio sistema, "chinificando" la economía (sea por la globalización o por lo que sea), desindustrializando, pagando a los ganaderos por no producir...
Todo ha sido un despropósito tan grande en los últimos 30 años que a este sistema le quedan pocos telediarios, yo ahora con la inflación y lo que se nos viene encima (posiblemente hasta una suspensión de pagos en España) ya lo veo venir claramente. Va a haber generaciones que lo van a pasar muy mal, con 35 años y ninguno cotizado viviendo en casa de los papis, nunca van a tener una pensión de jubilación ni nada, y los ahorros y propiedades acumulados se van a terminar antes de lo que pensamos. El fin de la fiesta está cerca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Para qué vas a trabajar por 1000 euros si en paguitas te puedes sacar esa cantidad sin trabajar.
> 
> La izquierda crea miseria y pobreza. Reparte migajas que mucha gente acepta a cambio de su voto.



Por eso no deberían tener opción a voto, como en Dinamarca. De esa forma hay partidos como el P$%€ cuyo caladero de votos es gente con paguita.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ds_84 (16 Abr 2022)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Porque la brecha económica entre trabajar y no trabajar cada vez es más pequeña.
> 
> Si el sueldo neto medio mensual ronda los 800 euros y lo enfrentas a la paguita media estándar de 420 euros, te queda un diferencial de 380 euros.
> 
> ...



La Gran Renuncia que se está dando en USA y en el Norte de Europa, del que te puedo dar fé por conocidos y excompañeros de curro...no se plantea para ´ir a vivir de paguitas´.

Surge como consecuencia de una cambio de paradigma en las relaciones laborales donde la gente valora más el conciliar, el tener los viernes libres, el trabajar desde casa 3 dias, poderse quitar un coche porqué la pareja ya no ván a la oficina, etc......en definitia es un DOWNSIZING de tu vida laboral y privada. Y las empresas se están coscando de esto e intentando que la fuga de talento pare de una puta vez porqué se les va la gente por ´chorradas´ tales como....en TAL empresa me dán 10 dias más de vacaciones (28 por convenio + 10 extras), o porqué jueves y viernes se trabaja desde casa POR CONTRATO, o incluso que te dejen trabajar 6 meses en remoto y te vas a la otra punta del mundo a vivir como un marqués en suresete asiatico a pasar el invierno ahí....aquí NADIE se plantea vivir de paguitas y hacer el vago.

Que hay un componente fuerte de....disfrutar de la naturaleza, vida sana, exprimir al máximo el tiempo y escapar de las putas ciudades? Si, sin duda.

La Gran Renúncia simplemente significa que se puede vivir con menos sin ser un pordiosero, que ese ascenso que te dará 500EU/mes más no vale la pena porqué te obligará a ir presencialmente a la oficina, que ser ´bueno´ en ese software no te compensa, porqué significa que te harán ´Jefe´ de esos proyectos y te tocará viajar, estar en la oficina y comerte reuniones cara a cara......con lo que la gente hace numeros y dice.......Bueno, tenemos una casa que vale 400K, unos ahorros de otros tantos .....y aqui cualquier dia nos levantamos y nos han montado otra dictadura sanitaria y no podremos disfrutar del dinero....a la mierda. Voy a remar lo mínimo para que no me echen y a exigir a tope a la empresa.

También te diré, hay que tener un cierto perfil para hacer esto, un generalista no va a tener una posición fuerte de negociación, gente con perfiles de IT potente, full-stacks, data scientists, gente así...SÍ....delineantes y gente que CADea de esos en la India hay millones.

La Gran Renúncia es la revolución de la Clase Creativa (creative class que dicen en USA, los que empezaron conduciendo Toyota Prius y ahora se han vendido el Tesla P85 de 100K pavos y trabajan en gayumbos desde su chalet con piscina).


----------



## Esparto (16 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> La Gran Renuncia que se está dando en USA y en el Norte de Europa, del que te puedo dar fé por conocidos y excompañeros de curro...no se plantea para ´ir a vivir de paguitas´.
> 
> Surge como consecuencia de una cambio de paradigma en las relaciones laborales donde la gente valora más el conciliar, el tener los viernes libres, el trabajar desde casa 3 dias, poderse quitar un coche porqué la pareja ya no ván a la oficina, etc......en definitia es un DOWNSIZING de tu vida laboral y privada. Y las empresas se están coscando de esto e intentando que la fuga de talento pare de una puta vez porqué se les va la gente por ´chorradas´ tales como....en TAL empresa me dán 10 dias más de vacaciones (28 por convenio + 10 extras), o porqué jueves y viernes se trabaja desde casa POR CONTRATO, o incluso que te dejen trabajar 6 meses en remoto y te vas a la otra punta del mundo a vivir como un marqués en suresete asiatico a pasar el invierno ahí....aquí NADIE se plantea vivir de paguitas y hacer el vago.
> 
> ...



Esa es una Gran Renuncia, la de la gente con empleos de oficina típicamente informáticos, marketing, etc. que efectivamente existe, para alguien que gana 90k $ no le valen las paguitas. Pero luego hay otra "Gran Renuncia B" la de los que sirven hamburguesas, dependientes de gasolinera y limpiadores de cristales que sí es por las paguitas y también se está dando de forma importante en muchos países occidentales.


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> La Gran Renuncia que se está dando en USA y en el Norte de Europa, del que te puedo dar fé por conocidos y excompañeros de curro...no se plantea para ´ir a vivir de paguitas´.
> 
> Surge como consecuencia de una cambio de paradigma en las relaciones laborales donde la gente valora más el conciliar, el tener los viernes libres, el trabajar desde casa 3 dias, poderse quitar un coche porqué la pareja ya no ván a la oficina, etc......en definitia es un DOWNSIZING de tu vida laboral y privada. Y las empresas se están coscando de esto e intentando que la fuga de talento pare de una puta vez porqué se les va la gente por ´chorradas´ tales como....en TAL empresa me dán 10 dias más de vacaciones (28 por convenio + 10 extras), o porqué jueves y viernes se trabaja desde casa POR CONTRATO, o incluso que te dejen trabajar 6 meses en remoto y te vas a la otra punta del mundo a vivir como un marqués en suresete asiatico a pasar el invierno ahí....aquí NADIE se plantea vivir de paguitas y hacer el vago.
> 
> ...



Mi razonamiento efectivamente iba sólo por el punto de vista económico aunque estoy bastante de acuerdo con el enfoque que tú planteas de meter en la ecuación la calidad de vida.

No obstante ese mundo (sector IT mayormente) que describes me parece bastante poco representativo de la sociedad española.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es un ejemplo, pero pasa incluso con ingenieros o arquitectos. Los hay ganando poco más de 1000 euros. ¿Compensa?



¿Y qué se pensaba que iba a pasar cuando todas las familias casi obligaban a los hijos a estudiar una carrera y los oficios estaban denostados?: pues que a base de fabricar licenciados en serie a toda máquina durante años se han devaluado por exceso de oferta, al igual que los euros después de darle compulsivamente a la manivela de la máquina de imprimir billetes durante los últimos años.


----------



## malayoscuro (16 Abr 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Esa es una Gran Renuncia, la de la gente con empleos de oficina típicamente informáticos, marketing, etc. que efectivamente existe, para alguien que gana 90k $ no le valen las paguitas. Pero luego hay otra "Gran Renuncia B" la de los que sirven hamburguesas, dependientes de gasolinera y limpiadores de cristales que sí es por las paguitas y también se está dando de forma importante en muchos países occidentales.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Sí llego a leer tu mensaje antes no me molesto ni en escribir el mío y empiezo ya con la gran renuncia


----------



## Svl (16 Abr 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> ¿Y qué se pensaba que iba a pasar cuando todas las familias casi obligaban a los hijos a estudiar una carrera y los oficios estaban denostados?: pues que a base de fabricar licenciados en serie a toda máquina durante años se han devaluado por exceso de oferta, al igual que los euros después de darle compulsivamente a la manivela de la máquina de imprimir billetes durante los últimos años.



Eso tiene mucho de mito al menos en España. 

Tengo amigos electricistas, fontaneros etc. Sabes cual ha sido su FP? Estar mamando el curro con su padre desde niños. Son empleos muy artesanales y que se heredan en familia.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Lo de disfrutar de buen ambiente laboral me suena menos creíble que las bondades de la sangre de unicornio.
> 
> Sin acritud.



Así ocurre en la mayoría de los trabajos, por desgracia, pero yo también conocí una empresa con muy buen ambiente de trabajo, tanto que aunque solo ganaba 900 euros mensuales a jornada completa iba a trabajar mucho más contento que a otras en las que ganaba más. Era un almacén de muebles, excelentes personas tanto el jefe como los compañeros de trabajo. Por desgracia cerró a finales de 2010 por la crisis.


----------



## Ace Tone (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Eso tiene mucho de mito al menos en España.
> 
> Tengo amigos electricistas, fontaneros etc. Sabes cual ha sido su FP? Estar mamando el curro con su padre desde niños. Son empleos muy artesanales y que se heredan en familia.



Claro, pero si esa es la mejor FP. Pero si tu padre no tiene una profesión donde puedas ir a aprender con él el oficio, ya es otra historia porque tienes que buscarte la vida y necesitas un título. Siempre envidié a los que pueden heredar una profesión de su familia, o al menos aprenderla.

De todas formas no veo mucha relación con lo que yo planteaba, que es el exceso de ingenieros que se ha generado con la consiguiente devaluación de sus salarios. Hace 30 años estudiar solamente una FP era como ser un palurdo que no servía para otra cosa, o al menos así te hacían sentir. Todos los padres querían que sus hijos fueran universitarios.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Abr 2022)

Ninismo y casapapismo extremo.

Pues claro que el que puede vivir de papis, no pega palo al agua.

Si papá y mamá no estuviesen detras otro gallo cantaría...


----------



## dalmore_12y (17 Abr 2022)

Porque para lo que nos queda en el convento...
No llegamos a 2030 ni de coña...antes nos aniquilaran a todos


----------



## capitan anchoa (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Eso tiene mucho de mito al menos en España.
> 
> Tengo amigos electricistas, fontaneros etc. Sabes cual ha sido su FP? Estar mamando el curro con su padre desde niños. Son empleos muy artesanales y que se heredan en familia.



Efectivamente y más teniendo en cuenta el nefasto nivel de la FP pero es verdad que en España, los oficios han estado denostados y que ha habido épocas en las que el que no iba a la universidad estaba "mal visto".


----------



## damnit (17 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¿Qué es un oficio? Nada, absolutamente nada.
> Hoy en día todo lo puedes aprender en Youtube
> 
> Caso real: *La puerta que no hay manera de que se quede cerrada.*
> ...



El clásico de “1€ por el tornillo y 999€ por saber el tornillo que es”. Un oficio es algo que no sólo se aprende en los libros, te lo da la experiencia como tu amigo nos demuestra.


----------



## daesrd (17 Abr 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Fallo vrutalísimo del hilo, papelera y lefazo para el OP. No se trata de QUERER sino de PODER.
> 
> Ya pueden cerrar el hilo.



BINGOOOO!!


----------



## Jackblack (17 Abr 2022)

Algol dijo:


> Otro video toston del Calero que además de repetir la misma idea en bucle 20 min dice autenticas sandeces como que el 1 % de la gente tiene el 50 % de la riqueza porque el mercado es demasiado libre y las grandes empresas se comen a la pequeña. Vamos a ver señor Calero, ¿desde cuando hay libre mercado si resulta que hay una moneda de curso legal y encima con un monopolio en la emisión de esa moneda?



Porque ese es el libre mercado q han creado (hace ya años) igual q cuando t dicen democracia, un chiste.
Pero eyy, es el mercado amigo, otra cosa es q a ti no te lleguen los billetes, mientras, otros se han forrado.
En Estados Unidos es peor...El 1% más rico tiene más q el 60% más pobre.


----------



## opilano (17 Abr 2022)

Abajo el trabajo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (17 Abr 2022)

No merece la pena un trabajo de mierda, en el que te robe el gobierno... mejor okupar y vivir la vida fácil. Cualquier gobierno es un esclavista, sin estudios, ni doctorados contrastados, y los demás somos esclavos, que con suerte comeremos tres veces al día.


----------



## Mongolo471 (17 Abr 2022)

Y aunque lo hagas, en España tienes grandes posibilidades de acabar como un jarrón roto, sin hijos, sin dinero, sin bienes, sin nada. Así que o te suicidas, o se suicida tu exmujer con tu ayuda.


----------



## Kenthomi (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *El mercado laboral está sufriendo un profundísimo cambio al mismo ritmo al que está cambiando la economía; se superponen distintos fenómenos, entre los que nos encontramos con el "gran abandono", la gran resignación, o fenómeno por el que la gente está dejando sus trabajos para empezar una nueva vida menos estresada y sin jefes,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tiempo de cada uno es de sí mismo y su dinero también... Y por que tengo que dar tiempo de mi vida a intereses ajenos y a gentuza que ni conozco encima parte de lo que me Dan lo tengo que volver a dar... Y no no te lo descuentan directamente de la nómina como te dije irpf encima te obligan a darlo voluntariamente forzado para más puteo 

HIJOS DE PUTA

ENTRE JUDÍOS NO SE MANTIENEN LAS DEUDAS

NO HABRA UN JUDÍO CONVERSO CON DEUDAS POR QUE DIRECTAMENTE SUS DEUDAS SON PERDONADAS


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Ya pero es que en España no se hace nada de eso. Ni fabricamos ni diseñamos baterías, una industria farmacéutica pequeña y que ya emplean a farmacéuticos, ni diseñamos nuevos materiales. Pues mira, para eso que cierren todas las facultades de química menos un par en Madrid y Barcelona y le ahorramos el tiempo a los jóvenes.
> 
> Quien quiera hacer algo de química que haga farmacia.
> 
> ...



El sector químico está destrozado en España.

Yo veo demasiada rotación de personal entre las empresas. La gente no aguanta las condiciones, malos horarios y mal sueldo.

Habrá que hacer la maleta. Yo lo estoy pensando.


----------



## pepeleches (17 Abr 2022)

Me hace gracia este tipo de periodismo manipulativo, que coge varios casos aislados, y presenta un hecho individual como una tendencia generalizada. Y entramos al trapo y asumimos que es lo que está pasando. Es decir, no filtramos ni un poco, sino que damos veracidad total.

No lo digo en concreto por este vídeo, sino por toda esa tendencia a insinuar que el mundo ha cambiado completamente, la gente se está 'rebelando' contra el mundo del trabajo y todo está cambiando a nivel estructural

Últimamente lo he leído en bastantes sitios. Pero que alguien me explique; ¿cómo casa ese _cambio profundo del mercado laboral, _esa nueva tendencia a abandonar el mundo del trabajo, con el hecho de que estemos en máximos históricos de afiliación a la SS?

Pues obviamente, de ninguna manera. Están cogiendo un hecho muy aislado, lo están presentando como una tendencia global, y lo que buscan es que el lector, que en muchos casos estará hasta los huevos de su trabajo y fantasee con una vida paralela cultivando tomates o yéndose a hacer surf a Tarifa, dispare su imaginación y vea reforzada esa idea, leyendo que cada vez son más los que hacen eso.

Todo muy rodeado con las clásicas frases enlatadas que no dicen gran cosa, de sociedad consumista, de egoísmo de las personas. Te transmiten ese mensaje de 'oye, tú eres especial, eres buena persona y no te mereces tener que currar tanto'.

Sí, hemos pasado un par de años jodidos. El Covid nos ha hecho reflexionar, nos hemos dado cuenta más aún de nuestra mortalidad o de lo vulnerable que es la vida y de lo fácil que se puede ir al garete. Muchos han perdido a gente querida, lo han pasado mal económicamente, todos nos hemos asfixiado con los encierros, las mascarillas, la sensación de que esto no acababa nunca.

Y seguro que todos hemos cambiado algo. Pero ahora pongamos los pies en el suelo, haced una lista mental de varias decenas personas que tengáis a vuestro alrededor, familia, amigos y mirad cuantas han hecho lo que se insinúa con este gran cambio. Cuantas lo han dejado todo, han cambiado de trabajo, se han ido a criar caracoles al monte o han dejado su trabajo de administrativo por escribir ese libro que tenían en mente.

Pues quizás alguien conozca algún caso aislado (yo no...), pero me temo que no es precisamente algo generalizado. Quizás lo importante es que detrás de esta perspectiva siempre hay detrás un ataque al sistema, al capitalismo, es que lohs ricohs son mu malos y todo esto. Quizás subyace la idea de transmitir que 'la revolución ya ha empezado', pero vestirla de una transformación silenciosa. 

Estas cosas...no suelen ser gratuitas


----------



## Cicciolino (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *El mercado laboral está sufriendo un profundísimo cambio al mismo ritmo al que está cambiando la economía; se superponen distintos fenómenos, entre los que nos encontramos con el "gran abandono", la gran resignación, o fenómeno por el que la gente está dejando sus trabajos para empezar una nueva vida menos estresada y sin jefes,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Querer trabajar" (sic), con dos cojonazos.

Cómo se nota que eres un profesorcillo de hipstitvto medio lelo, hamijo Gustavo, tápate un poco las vergoñas...


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Me hace gracia este tipo de periodismo manipulativo, que coge varios casos aislados, y presenta un hecho individual como una tendencia generalizada. Y entramos al trapo y asumimos que es lo que está pasando. Es decir, no filtramos ni un poco, sino que damos veracidad total.
> 
> No lo digo en concreto por este vídeo, sino por toda esa tendencia a insinuar que el mundo ha cambiado completamente, la gente se está 'rebelando' contra el mundo del trabajo y todo está cambiando a nivel estructural
> 
> ...



Uy sí, claro en máximos históricos. Estamos saliendo fortisimos de esta. Yo si que veo gente hasta con hijos que no se cómo se mantiene y no se les ve amargados.

Hay gente que pasa de todo y no sé cómo lo hace pero vive.


----------



## Josillo (17 Abr 2022)

Primero no quieren aguantar ordenes de cuatro hijo de puta explotadores que te traten como mierda y tengas que remar a tope.
Trabajo basuras de las empresas temporales y para unas semanas o sustitución, la gente con papis o pagas o tienen un colchón pasan de currar a no ser que sea un trabajo sin aguantar jefes y no muevas un dedo y encima que te hagan fijo.


Camarero, campo, repartidor, remador de fabrica, claro que hay trabajo pero por 6 euros la hora que vaya un moro o panchi


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> El sector químico está destrozado en España.
> 
> Yo veo demasiada rotación de personal entre las empresas. La gente no aguanta las condiciones, malos horarios y mal sueldo.
> 
> Habrá que hacer la maleta. Yo lo estoy pensando.



¿Que está bien en España? Para el remero nada. Y además lo empeoran ellos mismos votando a proinvasores y ladrones y saboteandose mutuamente. ¿Alguien se une para denunciar algo? No. Los empresarios lo tienen muy fácil con nosotros. Por ahí leí a uno que decía que en Sudamérica si no pagaban no se trabajaba. Aquí no, trabaja y luego reclama pagando un abogado. Y luego a ver qué te dan.


----------



## Murray's (17 Abr 2022)

Josillo dijo:


> Primero no quieren aguantar ordenes de cuatro hijo de puta explotadores que te traten como mierda y tengas que remar a tope.
> Trabajo basuras de las empresas temporales y para unas semanas o sustitución, la gente con papis o pagas o tienen un colchón pasan de currar a no ser que sea un trabajo sin aguantar jefes y no muevas un dedo y encima que te hagan fijo.
> 
> 
> Camarero, campo, repartidor, remador de fabrica, claro que hay trabajo *pero por 6 euros la hora* que vaya un moro o panchi




O menos, a 5€ le pagan a la mujer de un amigo en una fabrica , 40€ al dia sin estar asegurada. Eso si de lunes a viernes y ahora que està embarazada cuando vaya a romper aguas esos dias no se los pagan.

Ispein


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> La gente no trabaja por las paguicas, si las quitasen todas sería otra historia, hemos creado un país de VAGOS PERROS HIJOS DE PUTA TIRONUKEABLES.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




tu no has trabajado en tu puta vida , de ahi que sueltes estas mierdas


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> tu no has trabajado en tu puta vida , de ahi que sueltes estas mierdas



De entrada ME CAGO EN TODOS TUS MUERTOS Y EN TU PUTA MADRE, 35 años cotizados SUBNORMAL DE MIERDA, seguro que eres un inútil casa papi paguitero de mierda TOTALMENTE TIRONUKEABLE.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## pepeleches (17 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Uy sí, claro en máximos históricos. Estamos saliendo fortisimos de esta. Yo si que veo gente hasta con hijos que no se cómo se mantiene y no se les ve amargados.
> 
> Hay gente que pasa de todo y no sé cómo lo hace pero vive.



De lo que yo he dicho, en ningún momento se desprende de que salgamos fortísimos o que se estén haciendo bien las cosas. 

Simplemente, se desprende que estamos en máximos históricos de afiliación, lo cual es un hecho objetivo y un dato oficial. Porque luego podremos precisar (por ejemplo...) que el número de horas trabajadas es menor. Pero eso en ningún caso casaría con el hecho de que la gente esté abandonando masivamente el trabajo, como se nos está intentando transmitir. 

Que haya gente que no sepamos como se mantiene ocurrirá exactamente en la misma propoción que hace 1, 3, ó 7 años. Incluso menor, porque trabaja más gente. 

Vamos, que estás intentando ir por matices que mucha relación no tienen con lo que he dicho


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> De entrada ME CAGO EN TODOS TUS MUERTOS Y EN TU PUTA MADRE, 35 años cotizados SUBNORMAL DE MIERDA, seguro que eres un inútil casa papi paguitero de mierda TOTALMENTE TIRONUKEABLE.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




jajajaj el mierdas que se cree superior porque ha trabajado tragando mierda 

pero ahora ve que la gente no quiere tragar la mierda que ha tragado y se sorprende de lo que ha tenido que tragar

tu eres subnormal ,. sin mas 

si tanto te gusta rusia largate alli , puto despojo


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> jajajaj el mierdas que se cree superior porque ha trabajado tragando mierda
> 
> pero ahora ve que la gente no quiere tragar la mierda que ha tragado y se sorprende de lo que ha tenido que tragar
> 
> ...



Ser superior a ti no es ningún mérito, eres la escoria más baja de la sociedad , un parasito paguitero que no es capaz de subsistir sin ayuda del estado y de papis. Encima follaotan, es que lo tienes todo, hazte un favor y suicidate, te harás un favor a tu mismo, a tu Puta familia y a la sociedad .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Ser superior a ti no es ningún mérito, eres la escoria más baja de la sociedad , un parasito paguitero que no es capaz de subsistir sin ayuda del estado y de papis. Encima follaotan, es que lo tienes todo, hazte un favor y suicidate, te harás un favor a tu mismo, a tu Puta familia y a la sociedad .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




ser un mierdas aunque para ti es un logro es algo que a mi no me interesa , pero tu sigua adelante , que conseguiras ser un monton de mierda

que te vayas a rusia subnormal , aqui gentuza como tu sobra


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> ser un mierdas aunque para ti es un logro es algo que a mi no me interesa , pero tu sigua adelante , que conseguiras ser un monton de mierda
> 
> que te vayas a rusia subnormal , aqui gentuza como tu sobra



Pero no te das cuenta de que el mierdas eres tú??? Paguitero inútil qie el día que te quiten la paguica NO TENDRÁS NADA??? Es que eres RETRASADO!!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pero no te das cuenta de que el mierdas eres tú??? Paguitero inútil qie el día que te quiten la paguica NO TENDRÁS NADA??? Es que eres RETRASADO!!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




el mierdas que quiere que los demas seamos la mierda como el 

normal no ver mas que mierda y creerse que el resto es igual , complejo de mojon le llamo

sigue dando asco y pena , que se te da de puta madre 

y largate a rusia subnormal


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> el mierdas que quiere que los demas seamos la mierda como el
> 
> normal no ver mas que mierda y creerse que el resto es igual , complejo de mojon le llamo
> 
> ...



Es que es increíble lo retrasado que eres, viviendo de la caridad del estado y de tus papis y encima criticas a quien trabaja, cuando llegues a la vejez ( si no te suicidas antes ) lo entenderás SUBNORMAL!!!
Yo no me voy a Rusia, allí no me necesitan ¿ por que no te vas tú a Ucrania? Total aunque te maten los rudas no se perdería nada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Es que es increíble lo retrasado que eres, viviendo de la caridad del estado y de tus papis y encima criticas a quien trabaja, cuando llegues a la vejez ( si no te suicidas antes ) lo entenderás SUBNORMAL!!!
> Yo no me voy a Rusia, allí no me necesitan ¿ por que no te vas tú a Ucrania? Total aunque te maten los rudas no se perdería nada.
> 
> 
> ...




quien ha dicho algo de ucrania??

tu si has dicho que te gusta rusia , y te digo que te largues , aqui sobras

vete a ver el trabajo ese que has hecho durante 35 años cotizados , que no se lo cree nadie

un trabajador de un pais capitalista y corrupto que admira a putin y a rusia , la subnormalidad en estado puro


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> quien ha dicho algo de ucrania??
> 
> tu si has dicho que te gusta rusia , y te digo que te largues , aqui sobras
> 
> ...



Me gusta Rusia??? Donde he dicho yo eso??? Es que eres RETRASADO QUE NI LEER SABE, digo PRO-RUSO.

Un trabajador que admira a Putin??? Que tiene que ver la velocidad con el tocino??? SABES QIE PUTIN ES DE DERECHAS??? Lo dicho , eres RETRASADO


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Me gusta Rusia??? Donde he dicho yo eso??? Es que eres RETRASADO QUE NI LEER SABE, digo PRO-RUSO.
> 
> Un trabajador que admira a Putin??? Que tiene que ver la velocidad con el tocino??? SABES QIE PUTIN ES DE DERECHAS??? Lo dicho , eres RETRASADO
> 
> ...




pro ruso , pero eso no implica que le guste rusia , jajajajajaj

te tienes que reir del subnormal

vete a trabajar , que no sabes que es eso , solo te lo han contado, y en ruso , vamos , que no has entendido una mierda


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> pro ruso , pero eso no implica que le guste rusia , jajajajajaj
> 
> te tienes que reir del subnormal
> 
> vete a trabajar , que no sabes que es eso , solo te lo han contado, y en ruso , vamos , que no has entendido una mierda



Ríete de tu Puta vida que eso si da risa  


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Ríete de tu Puta vida que eso si da risa
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




de tu puta madre y de tu rusia asquerosa

largate ya subnormal


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Abr 2022)

Y mañana a primera hora no olvides madrugar para hacer lo mismo que has hecho toda tu vida, que es lo mismo que hacen y han hecho siempre el resto de esclavos.


----------



## porfin (17 Abr 2022)

No se en que mundo paralelo vivís........ En España no creo.

Mi hijo ha entrado a trabajar en un Burger King por ENCHUFE.

A partir de ahí..............


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> de tu puta madre y de tu rusia asquerosa
> 
> largate ya subnormal



Lárgate tú PEDAZO DE MIERDA TIRONUKEABLE, tu Puta madre debería haberte abortado, le habría hecho un favor a la humanidad, hasta los marronoides que cruzan el charco son mejores que tú, ESCORIA!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Lárgate tú PEDAZO DE MIERDA TIRONUKEABLE, tu Puta madre debería haberte abortado, le habría hecho un favor a la humanidad, hasta los marronoides que cruzan el charco son mejores que tú, ESCORIA!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




marronoides dice el subnormal , jajajajaj

ademas de alabador de dictadores de mierda , mentiroso , racista y clasista 

eres la mierda personificada


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> marronoides dice el subnormal , jajajajaj
> 
> ademas de alabador de dictadores de mierda , mentiroso , racista y clasista
> 
> eres la mierda personificada



No, la mierda eres tú, si te suicidas la sociedad no te echará de menos. Eres como una garrapata, lo mejor es matarla.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Atotrapo (17 Abr 2022)

Porque en este país de vividores o te vas a la política viviendo de mentir, funcionario enchufado o aprobado por oposición o cobra paguitas por algún motivo sumado a vender algo de mariajuana (ponemos así el nombre por si las moscas).

Mucho empleo en la privada es precario y la gente se cansa, pero una realidad es clara para que todos los vividores que menciono en el párrafo anterior puedan existir, tiene que haber remeros en el sector privado. Que ganas que llegue verano para que el BCE deje de comprar deuda y empiecen los juegos del hambre entre funcionarios y pensionistas.


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, la mierda eres tú, si te suicidas la sociedad no te echará de menos. Eres como una garrapata, lo mejor es matarla.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




para que me iba a suicidar si vivo de las paguitas del estado y de tu trabajo

eres tan estupido que da pena reirse de ti 

vete a rusia a ver si te follan el culo , que es lo que te gusta , mas gay que el putin no se puede ser , y aqui los retarasados lo alaban , alucinante


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> para que me iba a suicidar si vivo de las paguitas del estado y de tu trabajo
> 
> eres tan estupido que da pena reirse de ti
> 
> vete a rusia a ver si te follan el culo , que es lo que te gusta , mas gay que el putin no se puede ser , y aqui los retarasados lo alaban , alucinante



Cuando te corten las paguitas de mierda y no tengas nada hablamos RETRASADO DE MIERDA. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Cuando te corten las paguitas de mierda y no tengas nada hablamos RETRASADO DE MIERDA.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




que te pongas a trabajar esclavo , retrasado lo dice el esclavo agradecido

te tienes que reir de tanta subnormalidad

pro ruso ademas , jajjajajaja un monton de mierda tiene mas dignidad que tu


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Abr 2022)

*HAY QUE SER SUMAMENTE SUBNORMAL, REPUGNANTE E IGNORANTE PARA REMAR*


----------



## StolenInnocence (17 Abr 2022)

Propaganda NWO, la realidad, no va a haber trabajo para todos, Así que os convencen de que se puede vivir sin trabajar. Y lo compráis mientras dure el subsidio. En el futuro habrá dos clases sociales, los productivos con conocimientos y la chusma. Los que compréis el no más remos estaréis en la segunda.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Propaganda NWO, la realidad, no va a haber trabajo para todos, Así que os convencen de que se puede vivir sin trabajar. Y lo compráis mientras dure el subsidio. En el futuro habrá dos clases sociales, los productivos con conocimientos y la chusma. Los que compréis el no más remos estaréis en la segunda.



Y se piensa usted que todo "productivo con conocimiento" va a formar parte de la élite y no va a ser un esclavo/remero ?

En la antigüedad también había esclavos muy cualificados, pero fin al cabo esclavos.

Permitame decirle que peca de la misma ingenuidad que la que predica.


----------



## StolenInnocence (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y se piensa usted que todo "productivo con conocimiento" va a formar parte de la élite y no va a ser un esclavo/remero ?
> 
> En la antigüedad también había esclavos muy cualificados, pero fin al cabo esclavos.
> 
> Permitame decirle que peca de la misma ingenuidad que la que predica.



Allá usted si cree que saliendo de la rueda de la vida le va a compensar y que el estado se hará cargo de usted.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Allá usted si cree que saliendo de la rueda de la vida le va a compensar y que el estado se hará cargo de usted.



Yo no he dicho tal cosa.


----------



## Tonimn (17 Abr 2022)

Trabajar quiere la inmensa mayoría. "Trabajar" no quiere nadie.


----------



## StolenInnocence (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo no he dicho tal cosa.



Pues explíquese, como yo lo veo, el movimiento anti remos es parte del NWO donde se sabe a ciencia cierta que no habrá trabajo para todos. Y no no digo que la élite (hijos de) sea accesible a quienes si van a poder remar, lo que digo es que entre la clase baja (hijos de los otros), se crearán dos clases sociales los productivos y los nunca reman (por que ni sabrán) y que estos últimos están ofreciéndose en sacrificio debido a esta nefasta propaganda anti productividad.


----------



## Tonimn (17 Abr 2022)

Lo de las pagas es una porquería. Son para el resto del mundo que venga a Europa pero no para europeos que vayan al resto del Mundo.
Encima las deniegan por cualquier chorrada y no hay ningún requisito por nacionalidad, de hecho tiene mayor prioridad un africano que lleve 2 años empadronado en una comunidad autónoma aunque no haya trabajado jamás y haya cometido decenas de delitos que un español de Toledo que lleve 35 años trabajados y cotizados sin delitos y vaya a otra comunidad a vivir y lleve menos de 2 años empadronado.
Encima las deniegan "por estar trabajando" a gente con menos dinero y propiedades que otra que ni trabaja y se las conceden.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Pues explíquese, como yo lo veo, el movimiento anti remos es parte del NWO donde se sabe a ciencia cierta que no habrá trabajo para todos. Y no no digo que la élite (hijos de) sea accesible a quienes si van a poder remar, lo que digo es que entre la clase baja (hijos de los otros), se crearán dos clases sociales los productivos y los nunca reman (por que ni sabrán) y que estos últimos están ofreciéndose en sacrificio debido a esta nefasta propaganda anti productividad.



Y qué pasa ahora, hay gente bastante cualificada remando por un cuenco de arroz que se esfuma con la inflación actual.


----------



## Michael_Knight (17 Abr 2022)

Partes de la premisa de que la famosa "gran renuncia" que nos están intentado vender a toda costa los mass mierda es real, pero yo no creo que lo sea y menos en España, sólo tienes que ver cuántos candidatos tiene una oferta de trabajo para cajero del súper, el otro día abrieron un hilo aquí con ejemplos y eran miles, ¡miles!, los candidatos por un puesto de mierda en un supermercado.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Pues explíquese, como yo lo veo, el movimiento anti remos es parte del NWO donde se sabe a ciencia cierta que no habrá trabajo para todos. Y no no digo que la élite (hijos de) sea accesible a quienes si van a poder remar, lo que digo es que entre la clase baja (hijos de los otros), se crearán dos clases sociales los productivos y los nunca reman (por que ni sabrán) y que estos últimos están ofreciéndose en sacrificio debido a esta nefasta propaganda anti productividad.



se crearan 2 clases sociales
los que reman y los bandoleros.

tambien representados en esta escena





A CAVAR!!


----------



## StolenInnocence (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y qué pasa ahora, hay gente bastante cualificada remando por un cuenco de arroz que se esfuma con la inflación actual.



Pues imagínese si esa gente cualificada sale del bucle y deja de estar al día, el cuenco de arroz les parecerá un lujo cuando el NWO ponga las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## StolenInnocence (17 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Lo de las pagas es una porquería. Son para el resto del mundo que venga a Europa pero no para europeos que vayan al resto del Mundo.
> Encima las deniegan por cualquier chorrada y no hay ningún requisito por nacionalidad, de hecho tiene mayor prioridad un africano que lleve 2 años empadronado en una comunidad autónoma aunque no haya trabajado jamás y haya cometido decenas de delitos que un español de Toledo que lleve 35 años trabajados y cotizados sin delitos y vaya a otra comunidad a vivir y lleve menos de 2 años empadronado.
> Encima las deniegan "por estar trabajando" a gente con menos dinero y propiedades que otra que ni trabaja y se las conceden.



Eso se llama comprar paz social, ya lo hicieron los romanos en el bajo imperio. Los resultados son de todos conocidos.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Pues imagínese si esa gente cualificada sale del bucle y deja de estar al día, el cuenco de arroz les parecerá un lujo cuando el NWO ponga las cosas en su sitio.



Ya claro, el NWO va a traer orden y prosperidad con la escasez que se avecina.


----------



## StolenInnocence (17 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ya claro, el NWO va a traer orden y prosperidad con la escasez que se avecina.



Me temo que no. El NWO es consciente de que el crecimiento perpetuo es una quimera que solo se ha sostenido a base de guerras "reconstructivas" tras cada crash. También son conscientes de que ya no es posible esa solución pues las guerras totales se han demostrado excesivamente destructivas dada la alta tecnología. El NWO lo que pretende es mucho más perverso, una gran masa de improductivos low cost y una pequeña elite de individuos altamente productivos. Llegados a este punto hay pequeñas discrepancias entorno a que hacer con la masa improductiva, algunos apuestan por dotarlos de trabajos pinta colorea para llenar sus vidas de sentido (via socialdemócrata) otros por su guetización (via BLM).


----------



## Tonimn (17 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Eso se llama comprar paz social, ya lo hicieron los romanos en el bajo imperio. Los resultados son de todos conocidos.



Pues no conceden las prestaciones ni a la mitad de quienes las solicitan. Ni tampoco se prioriza a los "romanos"


----------



## StolenInnocence (17 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Pues no conceden las prestaciones ni a la mitad de quienes las solicitan. Ni tampoco se prioriza a los "romanos"



Precisamente he puesto el ejemplo de Roma por que fue así también, se compraba la paz social otorgando tierras a los barbaros. Por encima de los los intereses de los propios romanos de clase baja.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Abr 2022)

Socialismo, acabaremos peor que Cuba, haceos a la idea.


----------



## socrates99 (17 Abr 2022)

Haceros a la idea que los crash mundiales se alimentan con guerras mundiales,así ha sido siempre y siempre será.
Se han pospuesto esas guerras mundiales 75 años con artificios financieros y timos de las estampitas,pero ahora una parte del planeta ya no quiere estampitas ni del tío Sam ni de la gran ramera Europa.
La carestía de materias primas no viene de carestía de materias primas,sino de que los que dan materias primas no quieren billetes de monopoly,ni timos del tocomocho.
De ahí a la guerra solo hay un paso.


----------



## zirick (17 Abr 2022)

Okupar + paguitas + banco de alimentos + subvenciones

Para que vas a trabajar?
Eres una basura humana pero ni madrugas ni doblas el lomo. Hurtos menores continuados y tampoco te pasa nada. 

España es un chollo para hijos de puta. 


Al final solo queda VOX.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> que te pongas a trabajar esclavo , retrasado lo dice el esclavo agradecido
> 
> te tienes que reir de tanta subnormalidad
> 
> pro ruso ademas , jajjajajaja un monton de mierda tiene mas dignidad que tu



Las únicas SUBNORMALIDAD es la tuya que te compran con una paguita de mierda y llevas una vida miserable, lo peor es que encima estás orgulloso , RETRASADO DE MIERDA!!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## feldene flash (17 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Las únicas SUBNORMALIDAD es la tuya que te compran con una paguita de mierda y llevas una vida miserable, lo peor es que encima estás orgulloso , RETRASADO DE MIERDA!!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




una paguita demierda dice

te crees que todos somos subnormales remeros como tu??

este pais es fantastico , mientras inutiles sigan tirando , habra como yo que vive de puta madre haciendo lo justo

yo y los plioticos que votas , ademas de sus familias viviran del cuento y de la corrupcion , pero tu sigue remando y echandole la culpa a los rojos , que te va a ir de puta madre

mas tonto y no nace el defensor de putin


----------



## El gostoso (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> una paguita demierda dice
> 
> te crees que todos somos subnormales remeros como tu??
> 
> ...



Pro OTAN y vividor del cuento, no falla. Tus 3 kakunas seguro que también las llevas.

SUBNORMAL


----------



## El gostoso (17 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo antes cogía todo el trabajo que podía hacer, me deslomaba. Ahora facturo hasta que saco para más o menos mantenerme y luego ya no dejo que me encarguen nada más si no es a precio de oro.
> 
> Me va mejor consumiendo menos y haciendo menos, lo gordo es que tampoco es que gane mucho menos. Simplemente, les dejo el trabajo de mierda a los cerdos. Curro el 60% y gano el 80% de lo que hacía entre 2019 y 2021. O por ahí.
> 
> ...



Rojo SUBNORMAL chupapollas de lo que le dan doble imposición y le penalizan ganar dinero


Joder JAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAAJ


----------



## Murray's (17 Abr 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Okupar + paguitas + banco de alimentos + subvenciones
> 
> Para que vas a trabajar?
> Eres una basura humana pero ni madrugas ni doblas el lomo. Hurtos menores continuados y tampoco te pasa nada.
> ...




Si claro y que va hacer VOX? Ha dicho que va quitar las paguitas?? Va impedir que te ocupen la casa?


No escarmentais eh

Igual que con Podemos que iban a eliminar la casta, los mamandurrios y la monarquía y dar un IMV para toda la gente sin empleo...


Jajaja es que hay que ser un inútil para seguir confiando en elR78


----------



## cebollin-o (17 Abr 2022)

Porque el diferencial de riqueza, posibilidades de progreso y realización personal apenas compensan


----------



## Tonimn (17 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Precisamente he puesto el ejemplo de Roma por que fue así también, se compraba la paz social otorgando tierras a los barbaros. Por encima de los los intereses de los propios romanos de clase baja.



Pues eso no es paz de nada, se discrimina a la mayoría de la población.


----------



## Tonimn (17 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si claro y que va hacer VOX? Ha dicho que va quitar las paguitas?? Va impedir que te ocupen la casa?
> 
> 
> No escarmentais eh
> ...



Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, etc...
Podeís tirar de hemeroteca y comprobar que casi todo lo que decían coincidía con lo que quería la mayor parte de la población entonces.
Luego a la hora de la verdad no han hecho nada de lo que quería la gente pero sí muchas cosas que querían una minoría.

VOX parecido. Luego no quitará las autonomías, ni cortará la inmigración, ni echará a criminales y delincuentes... Pero sí que podrá hacer cosas que casi nadie quiere. 

Es todo una excusa para hacer cosas oficiales en nombre del país y hacer ver que las deciden los ciudadanos votando. Ponen a "izquierdas" o "derechas" según les interesa. La verdad, sería mucho mejor un gobierno de izquierdas o de derechas el que sea, pero que sea noble y defienda de verdad al país que lo que hemos tenido siempre.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> una paguita demierda dice
> 
> te crees que todos somos subnormales remeros como tu??
> 
> ...



De Puta madre??? Jajajajaja, si no tendrás ni donde caerte muerto SUBNORMAL!!!! 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Abr 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Okupar + paguitas + banco de alimentos + subvenciones
> 
> Para que vas a trabajar?
> Eres una basura humana pero ni madrugas ni doblas el lomo. Hurtos menores continuados y tampoco te pasa nada.
> ...



Ni eso, VOX apoya a Ucrania, QUE LES DEN POR CULO!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Murray's (17 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, etc...
> Podeís tirar de hemeroteca y comprobar que casi todo lo que decían coincidía con lo que quería la mayor parte de la población entonces.
> Luego a la hora de la verdad no han hecho nada de lo que quería la gente pero sí muchas cosas que querían una minoría.
> 
> ...




Podemos no ha hecho absolutamente nada de lo prometido. Pero nadaeh 

El IMV una pantomina que cobran cuatro y la mayoria extranjeros.


----------



## zirick (17 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si claro y que va hacer VOX? Ha dicho que va quitar las paguitas?? Va impedir que te ocupen la casa?
> 
> 
> No escarmentais eh
> ...



Un progre rebotado?
Como todos tarde o temprano.


Al final sólo queda VOX


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, etc...
> Podeís tirar de hemeroteca y comprobar que casi todo lo que decían coincidía con lo que quería la mayor parte de la población entonces.
> Luego a la hora de la verdad no han hecho nada de lo que quería la gente pero sí muchas cosas que querían una minoría.
> 
> ...



Pues seguramente tendrás razón, pero para comprobarlo hay que darles mayoría absoluta y que te demuestren que te equivocas. Sinó son especulaciones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si claro y que va hacer VOX? Ha dicho que va quitar las paguitas?? Va impedir que te ocupen la casa?
> 
> 
> No escarmentais eh
> ...



Inmigración controlada, ley antiokupas en 24 horas, violencia intrafamiliar y no de género, fuera subvenciones a sindicatos, ley educativa que prime el esfuerzo,... Todo eso está en su programa y ya han empezado a aplicarlo en CyL en tiempo record. Pero seguid diciendo que no va a hacer nada. Hará hasta donde le dejen pero por lo menos lo intentan. Pero oye, sigue votando P$%€ y seguiremos igual.


----------



## Tonimn (17 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Podemos no ha hecho absolutamente nada de lo prometido. Pero nadaeh
> 
> El IMV una pantomina que cobran cuatro y la mayoria extranjeros.



Y nada más tener escaño lo primero ponerse a defender fue a los independentistas catalanes que no eran de sus "prioridades" 

En los requisitos del IMV ni de ninguna otra prestación pone nada de nacionalidad. Los requisitos no ponen nada de nacionalidad, ni de delitos cometidos, ni tiempo trabajado ni cotizado... Pero sí que no se puede trabajar ni estar empadronado menos de 2 años en la comunidad donde resida actualmente.


----------



## Tonimn (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues seguramente tendrás razón, pero para comprobarlo hay que darles mayoría absoluta y que te demuestren que te equivocas. Sinó son especulaciones.



Podemos no han tenido mayoría absoluta ¿no han demostrado nada según tú?


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Calidad no es un trabajo para ingenieros, conozco alguno que cobra eso pero es que no es ingeniero



¿Pero tú de qué hablas? Eso es como decir que trabajar en una empresa de bombas hidráulicas no es trabajo para ingenieros porque hay gente que está en máquinas haciendo las piezas. O te crees que la calidad solo es que un tío mire 4 cosas de un producto cada x tiempo...


----------



## Lobo macho (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Y nada más tener escaño lo primero ponerse a defender fue a los independentistas catalanes que no eran de sus "prioridades"
> 
> En los requisitos del IMV ni de ninguna otra prestación pone nada de nacionalidad. Los requisitos no ponen nada de nacionalidad, ni de delitos cometidos, ni tiempo trabajado ni cotizado... Pero sí que no se puede trabajar ni estar empadronado menos de 2 años en la comunidad donde resida actualmente.



No se puede trabajar "legalmente". Y al final acaba pasando como con las becas, que la mayoría de beneficiados son los inmigrantes.


----------



## El gostoso (17 Abr 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Okupar + paguitas + banco de alimentos + subvenciones
> 
> Para que vas a trabajar?
> Eres una basura humana pero ni madrugas ni doblas el lomo. Hurtos menores continuados y tampoco te pasa nada.
> ...



Solo queda vox dice la basura esta jajajajjajajja


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Podemos no ha hecho absolutamente nada de lo prometido. Pero nadaeh
> 
> El IMV una pantomina que cobran cuatro y la mayoria extranjeros.



En realidad si ha hecho. Dar pagas a inmigrantes. Dónde están los gilipollas de la rbu?


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Los jovenes siempre han cobrado poco y mal no es una cosa de ahora quizas que algunos piensan que acaban una carrera y pueden ser directores gerentes, pues no, la realidad es bien distinta, sales de la uni y tienes que conseguir entrar en una empresa grande porque como empieces en una PYME la llevas clarinete
> 
> Ya he dicho por ahí que Química no es una carrera para ganar dinero, tiene su dificultad pero no al comapres con otras como electrónica, electricidad y mecánica no tienen punto de comparación de hecho supongo que ya sabrás que hay una ley de la oferta y la demanda, quimicos los hay a patadas, electrónicos ni uno



Ganar no gana mucho ni un teleco. Hoy en día no gana mucho dinero, como te dije, nadie.
Ese rollo de "los jóvenes quieren ganar mucho dinero nada más empezar", no se lo traga nadie. Se gana poco cuando empiezas, se gana poco a los 30, se sigue ganando poco a los 35. El rollo ese de "entras ganando poco y echando horas, pero luego progresas", es de la época de mis abuelos.
Hace años que las cosas no son así. En cuanto a ley de oferta y la demanda, el encontrar trabajo en un área, depende de la competencia que haya en ese área, y por tanto de los candidatos, pero también de los puestos disponibles. Por ejemplo, ingenieros de minas hay pocos, pero tampoco hay muchos puestos disponibles.

No sé si hay muchos físicos, químicos o matemáticos, yo diría que no son carreras que atraigan a mucha gente en los últimos años, en todo caso, en un país sin industria como España, no va a haber mucha oferta.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Abr 2022)

A6M Zero dijo:


> Porque el que gana la carrera de atletismo no ve lógico compartir su premio con el último.



Incluso con los que ni siquiera se molestan en competir.


----------



## chortinator (17 Abr 2022)

Por que no merece la pena.... Sin chortinas, currando y ver como ascienden a una charo solo por ser charo pued que les den por el culo... Hacer lo menos posible y pista


----------



## Tratante (17 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Juas juas. Mira estuve en el 2012 en una empresa y cobraba 1200 o así y un ingeniero que llevaba tema calidad (era trabajo de ingeniero) y el tipo tenía 46 años o así y con su experiencia ganaba 1400 Y yo era un currito.
> 
> Un ingeniero con buena experiencia no gana 1800 a no ser que esté en sitio bueno.



1800 netos, en 14 pagas vienen a ser unos 35K brutos, y no es tan raro cobrarlos en pyme de provincias como ingeniero o gestor, en empresa pública como grupo III en adelante, o, Administración grupos A e incluso C1 con responsabilidades y gestión de personal.

Que haya mucha empresa de mierda que pretende contratar ingenieros con experiencia, idiomas y resolutivos por menos de 25K no quiere decir que sea ni lo normal ni lo adecuado. Así les va...

Un ingeniero para departamento de calidad, con experiencia dilatada, en empresa seria aunque no se grande debe estar mínimo en esos 30-35K, si es el director, unos 15K más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> 1800 netos, en 14 pagas vienen a ser unos 35K brutos, y no es tan raro cobrarlos en pyme de provincias como ingeniero o gestor, en empresa pública como grupo III en adelante, o, Administración grupos A e incluso C1 con responsabilidades y gestión de personal.
> 
> Que haya mucha empresa de mierda que pretende contratar ingenieros con experiencia, idiomas y resolutivos por menos de 25K no quiere decir que sea ni lo normal ni lo adecuado. Así les va...
> 
> Un ingeniero para departamento de calidad, con experiencia dilatada, en empresa seria aunque no se grande debe estar mínimo en esos 30-35K, si es el director, unos 15K más.



Y aún así sigue siendo una mierda.


----------



## Tratante (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y aún así sigue siendo una mierda.



Ya..., pero hoy el mercado es lo que es. A mediados de los 2000, con año, dos como mucho de experiencia había ingenieros a patadas por encima de los 40k. 17 años después hasta parece mucha pasta..., así es la vida!!.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ganar no gana mucho ni un teleco. Hoy en día no gana mucho dinero, como te dije, nadie.
> Ese rollo de "los jóvenes quieren ganar mucho dinero nada más empezar", no se lo traga nadie. Se gana poco cuando empiezas, se gana poco a los 30, se sigue ganando poco a los 35. El rollo ese de "entras ganando poco y echando horas, pero luego progresas", es de la época de mis abuelos.
> Hace años que las cosas no son así. En cuanto a ley de oferta y la demanda, el encontrar trabajo en un área, depende de la competencia que haya en ese área, y por tanto de los candidatos, pero también de los puestos disponibles. Por ejemplo, ingenieros de minas hay pocos, pero tampoco hay muchos puestos disponibles.
> 
> No sé si hay muchos físicos, químicos o matemáticos, yo diría que no son carreras que atraigan a mucha gente en los últimos años, en todo caso, en un país sin industria como España, no va a haber mucha oferta.



Empiezo por el último parrafo: Químicos a patadas, Físicos y Matemáticos muy pocos, los primeros ganan una mierda por la ley de la oferta y la demanda además de lo poco valorado que está su trabajo en las empresas. Los segundos no conoco su realidad pero si me han comentado que unos cuantos ganan pero que muy bien en la banca por ejemplo pero repito que desconoco al realidad aunque sospecho que es muchñisimo mejor que la de casi todos los indocumentados intelectuales que nos topamso todos los días.


Lo de tu rollo de "entras ganando poco y echando horas, pero luego progresas" es totalmente falso. No vale con trabajar mucho, hay que trabajar mucho Y BIEN. Si estas es un empresa como yo donde empecé ganado 600 euros pero a los tres años empecé a ganar los 3000 netos mas coche fue por una decisión mia nadie me vino a ofrecerme nada, tuve primero que demostrar que era un tio muy serio y valido que valía para el puesto donde me pagaban los 3000 en vez de los 600, para convencer a los babyboomer tuve que haberme sacado previamente un grado en ingeniera y un nivel c2 en inglés (fue una pena que empezará en una paco empresa y no en una empresa tractora, estoy seguro que hoy estarían en los 45.000 sin problema peor la vida no tiene guardados nuestros destinos, nos los vamos fabricando todos los días.

Vivimos en uan sociedad donde se ha perdido el respeto al conocimiento, y no solo eso, es que se insulta y se toma por tontos freakies a los intelectuales de verdad. Ahora por ejemplo tienes a una choni que estudió la mierda de periodismo como la gran esperanza blanca del PP por no hablarte de la del PSOE (Lastra) o la del PNV (la hija de Atuxta, la de Juan Maria no, la del otro) 

Ah y en España hay industria, ojalá hubiera más pero con el sistema universitario donde el 60% de las plazas son para profesores que hablan en su inmensa mayoría desde niños (ningún mérito intelectual) una lengua regional española de clara caracter rural y minoritario tenemos el mimo problema que tuvo Alemania en los años 30 tras expulsar a todos los judios d el auniversidad, fueron tan tontos que una judia alemana (aunque su marido Quimico de formación como ella trabajó codo con codo con ella como el matrimonio Curie por cierto) descubrió el principio básico de la bomba atómica, afortunadamente los nazi ni lo olieron para los londinenes y moscovitas a lso qu eHitler les habría tirado la bomba atómcia al día siguiente desuu fabricación


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (17 Abr 2022)

Porque el 80% de lo que ganas se lo lleva el estado en impuestos, directos o indirectos.


----------



## El gostoso (17 Abr 2022)

Queremos coños de chortinas, coches que hagan ruido y una casa donde poder follarlas con tranquilidad.

Con 1200 euros crees que se puede? Es más con 2k crees que se puede?

Pues eso


----------



## Tronio (17 Abr 2022)

Mucho exigen por Seis euros la hora que no cobra ni una limpiadora y ha subido la vida un 25% en tres meses.


----------



## Svl (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Empiezo por el último parrafo: Químicos a patadas, Físicos y Matemáticos muy pocos, los primeros ganan una mierda por la ley de la oferta y la demanda además de lo poco valorado que está su trabajo en las empresas. Los segundos no conoco su realidad pero si me han comentado que unos cuantos ganan pero que muy bien en la banca por ejemplo pero repito que desconoco al realidad aunque sospecho que es muchñisimo mejor que la de casi todos los indocumentados intelectuales que nos topamso todos los días.
> 
> 
> Lo de tu rollo de "entras ganando poco y echando horas, pero luego progresas" es totalmente falso. No vale con trabajar mucho, hay que trabajar mucho Y BIEN. Si estas es un empresa como yo donde empecé ganado 600 euros pero a los tres años empecé a ganar los 3000 netos mas coche fue por una decisión mia nadie me vino a ofrecerme nada, tuve primero que demostrar que era un tio muy serio y valido que valía para el puesto donde me pagaban los 3000 en vez de los 600, para convencer a los babyboomer tuve que haberme sacado previamente un grado en ingeniera y un nivel c2 en inglés (fue una pena que empezará en una paco empresa y no en una empresa tractora, estoy seguro que hoy estarían en los 45.000 sin problema peor la vida no tiene guardados nuestros destinos, nos los vamos fabricando todos los días.
> ...



Los matemáticos se han popularizado por la serie Big Bang Theory. Las salidas reales para el 90 % siguen siendo ser profesor de instituto de mates. Punto. 

Físicas es más polivalente. Igual, para hacer físicas pensando en trabajar en el sector privado mejor hacer una Ing. Industrial, mecánica eléctrica o electrónica. 

En cuanto a quimica, realmente habria que eliminarla en el 90% de las facultades y a quien le guste la quimica que haga farmacia. 

Porque farmacia es una carrera con pleno empleo siendo una carrera de quimica/bioquímica de facto, mientras que estos últimos maman paro y precariedad? Pensemos un poco. 

Además que farmacia es más fácil.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Los matemáticos se han popularizado por la serie Big Bang Theory. Las salidas reales para el 90 % siguen siendo ser profesor de instituto de mates. Punto.
> 
> Físicas es más polivalente. Igual, para hacer físicas pensando en trabajar en el sector privado mejor hacer una Ing. Industrial, mecánica eléctrica o electrónica.
> 
> ...



Encima Farmacia es más fácil, eso no lo sabía pero estoy de acuerdo en lo que sobran facultades de Química en toda España a porrones


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Empiezo por el último parrafo: Químicos a patadas, Físicos y Matemáticos muy pocos, los primeros ganan una mierda por la ley de la oferta y la demanda además de lo poco valorado que está su trabajo en las empresas. Los segundos no conoco su realidad pero si me han comentado que unos cuantos ganan pero que muy bien en la banca por ejemplo pero repito que desconoco al realidad aunque sospecho que es muchñisimo mejor que la de casi todos los indocumentados intelectuales que nos topamso todos los días.
> 
> 
> Lo de tu rollo de "entras ganando poco y echando horas, pero luego progresas" es totalmente falso. No vale con trabajar mucho, hay que trabajar mucho Y BIEN. Si estas es un empresa como yo donde empecé ganado 600 euros pero a los tres años empecé a ganar los 3000 netos mas coche fue por una decisión mia nadie me vino a ofrecerme nada, tuve primero que demostrar que era un tio muy serio y valido que valía para el puesto donde me pagaban los 3000 en vez de los 600, para convencer a los babyboomer tuve que haberme sacado previamente un grado en ingeniera y un nivel c2 en inglés (fue una pena que empezará en una paco empresa y no en una empresa tractora, estoy seguro que hoy estarían en los 45.000 sin problema peor la vida no tiene guardados nuestros destinos, nos los vamos fabricando todos los días.



Entraste en modo OBSTINADO y no hay quien te baje de la burra.

Lee:

"*Los que menos sufren el paro en España son los formados en ‘Ciencias naturales, químicas, físicas y matemáticas’, con un 9,68% de tasa de desempleo. Le siguen los de ‘Salud y servicios sociales’, con el 10,93%, y los formados en ‘Mecánica, electrónica y formación técnica, industria y construcción’, con el 13,4%*".









Matemáticos, físicos y químicos, entre los que menos sufren el paro en España


Los que menos sufren el paro en España son los formados en ‘Ciencias naturales, químicas, físicas y matemáticas’, con un 9,68% de tasa de desempleo. Le siguen los




www.lavanguardia.com





ES DECIR, los químicos, físicos y matemáticos sufren menos desempleo que los ingenieros/ciclos MECÁNICA, ELECTRÓNICA, ...

Que estás en un plan refractario insoportable. No atiendes a razones.


----------



## Tonimn (17 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Dónde están los gilipollas de la rbu?



La RBU inicial la plantearon como Renta para el mundo entero que llegue a Europa pero para ningún europeo que vaya a otros continentes.

Y las rentas que hay ahora ni una pone nada de requisito por nacionalidad ni origen, ni delitos cometidos, ni haber trabajado jamás...
Pero sí castigan a cualquier español que cambie de comunidad a otra aunque no haya cometido delitos en su vida y haya cotizado 30 años.


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Los matemáticos se han popularizado por la serie Big Bang Theory. Las salidas reales para el 90 % siguen siendo ser profesor de instituto de mates. Punto.
> 
> Físicas es más polivalente. Igual, para hacer físicas pensando en trabajar en el sector privado mejor hacer una Ing. Industrial, mecánica eléctrica o electrónica.
> 
> ...



Dudo mucho que farmacia goce de pleno empleo. No conozco en profundidad los programas de química y farmacia pero algo me dice que no son demasiado parecidos. Por ejemplo, en química se estudia bastante de física, pero no creo que en farmacia sea parecido. En farmacia se estudia botánica y toxicología y no creo que sea el caso de química. 

En cuanto a los datos del paro, tanto química, como física como matemáticas son de las carreras que menos paro tienen en España. LEED un poco.
Ahora bien, no sé si es porque hay pocos estudiantes que se deciden por ellas o si es porque hay más oferta de puestos adaptados a esos estudios.
En cuanto a física e ingeniería industrial, yo diría que tampoco vas bien encaminado. Física es una carrera mucho más completa desde el punto de vista científico que una ingeniería como la industrial, más encaminada a la gestión de empresas (de hecho estudian idiomas y administración de empresas o materias similares que en física no se ven). Por cierto, en ingeniería industrial se da bastante química.


----------



## zirick (17 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Solo queda vox dice la basura esta jajajajjajajja



Te echan de menos en ForoCoches, vuelve a tu ciénaga progre de mierda. Allí todos hablan tu idioma por la cuenta que les trae. 

A mi ya no me vas a leer mas, al ignore.


----------



## El gostoso (17 Abr 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Te echan de menos en ForoCoches, vuelve a tu ciénaga progre de mierda. Allí todos hablan tu idioma por la cuenta que les trae.
> 
> A mi ya no me vas a leer mas, al ignore.



De puta madre, pedazo de basura!


----------



## amanciortera (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Depende. Varios exalumnos míos estan en UCI desde que empezaron y cobran más que yo incluso, en horario diurno y al lado de casa.



Eso es falso, en la Uci, como en la mayoría de unidades de hospital se está a turnos, mañana , tarde y noche. Y de media unas siete noches mínimo al mes. Te invito a que proporciones el dato exacto para rebatirtelo. Unicamente harian mañanas si el resto de compañeros asumieran sus turnos de tardes y noches lo cual lo veo muyyyy dificil salvo que sean bobos.


----------



## Mahāvīra (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, pero en este país trabajo para ingeniero de verdad hay muy poco, y para matemáticos, físicos,...



Para fracasados cornudos de la vida como tu hay poco de todo....


----------



## Svl (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Entraste en modo OBSTINADO y no hay quien te baje de la burra.
> 
> Lee:
> 
> ...



Esos datos hay que cogerlos con pinzas. Es como cuando dicen que los estudios 'STEM' tienen una empleabilidad del 95 % y meten en el mismo saco biología con Ing. Aeronáutica. 

En este caso la salida real de químicas es cercana al 50% de empleabilidad y dentro de ese 50% mucha precariedad. Al final todos se meten a profe de instituto. Para ser una carrera durilla me parece una auténtica estafa.


----------



## anduriña (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Dudo mucho que farmacia goce de pleno empleo. No conozco en profundidad los programas de química y farmacia pero algo me dice que no son demasiado parecidos. Por ejemplo, en química se estudia bastante de física, pero no creo que en farmacia sea parecido. En farmacia se estudia botánica y toxicología y no creo que sea el caso de química.
> 
> En cuanto a los datos del paro, tanto química, como física como matemáticas son de las carreras que menos paro tienen en España. LEED un poco.
> Ahora bien, no sé si es porque hay pocos estudiantes que se deciden por ellas o si es porque hay más oferta de puestos adaptados a esos estudios.
> En cuanto a física e ingeniería industrial, yo diría que tampoco vas bien encaminado. Física es una carrera mucho más completa desde el punto de vista científico que una ingeniería como la industrial, más encaminada a la gestión de empresas (de hecho estudian idiomas y administración de empresas o materias similares que en física no se ven). Por cierto, en ingeniería industrial se da bastante química.



En farmacia yo diría que es porque un alto porcentaje de los que estudian farmacia, tienen negocio que heredar o sus padres se lo van a comprar. Pero no es un tema que domine. Mi experiencia es anecdótica. A ver si @Svl lo explica.


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Esos datos hay que cogerlos con pinzas. Es como cuando dicen que los estudios 'STEM' tienen una empleabilidad del 95 % y meten en el mismo saco biología con Ing. Aeronáutica.
> 
> En este caso la salida real de químicas es cercana al 50% de empleabilidad y dentro de ese 50% mucha precariedad. Al final todos se meten a profe de instituto. Para ser una carrera durilla me parece una auténtica estafa.



Se prefiere coger antes a uno de fp superior de quimcia que a un químico.

Y antes que un químico, a un farmacéutico.

En el caso de coger a un químico, tiene que tener un expediente brillante y una especialidad muy especialita de orgánica o analítica. Quimica-fisica y materiales ni nombrarlas, empleabilidad 0


----------



## Svl (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Dudo mucho que farmacia goce de pleno empleo. No conozco en profundidad los programas de química y farmacia pero algo me dice que no son demasiado parecidos. Por ejemplo, en química se estudia bastante de física, pero no creo que en farmacia sea parecido. En farmacia se estudia botánica y toxicología y no creo que sea el caso de química.
> 
> En cuanto a los datos del paro, tanto química, como física como matemáticas son de las carreras que menos paro tienen en España. LEED un poco.
> Ahora bien, no sé si es porque hay pocos estudiantes que se deciden por ellas o si es porque hay más oferta de puestos adaptados a esos estudios.
> En cuanto a física e ingeniería industrial, yo diría que tampoco vas bien encaminado. Física es una carrera mucho más completa desde el punto de vista científico que una ingeniería como la industrial, más encaminada a la gestión de empresas (de hecho estudian idiomas y administración de empresas o materias similares que en física no se ven). Por cierto, en ingeniería industrial se da bastante química.



Es que esas cifras no me las creo, lo siento.

Las farmacéuticas (mira las ofertas de empleo por la zona de tres cantos, San Sebastián de los Reyes) suelen pedir antes a Farmacéuticos que a químicos. Tocan calidad, análisis, microbiología, fabricación y comercialización.

Lo único que tienen los químicos que no tienen los farmacéuticos es el estudio y fabricación de nuevos materiales. Que eso en España tiene desarrollo 0.

Tienen las cualidades de los químicos y los biólogos. *Con un colegio profesional potente y con influencia*. Anda a ver como te montas una farmacia tu mismo aunque tengas el número 1 de tu promoción y tengas un súper doctorado en química orgánica.

Y en el peor de los casos siempre podrás trabajar en una farmacia, bajo convenio (colegio profesional) nada de subcontratas. Profesión regulada. Lo mismo digo, ve con tu título de química a la farmacia de tu barrio a ver si te contratan o se ríen en tu cara.

Y física es igual. Sí, es súper completa con una gran formación. Pero tiene un colegio profesional con profesión regulada? NO. Ergo a comer mierda.

El industrial si tiene su colegio mejor representado y con unas leyes que le protegen. Y eso en el día a día es más importante que el contenido teórico de la carrera.


----------



## Murray's (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Es que esas cifras no me las creo, lo siento.
> 
> Las farmacéuticas (mira las ofertas de empleo por la zona de tres cantos, San Sebastián de los Reyes) suelen pedir antes a Farmacéuticos que a químicos. Tocan calidad, análisis, microbiología, fabricación y comercialización.
> 
> ...




Las farmacias normalmente se heredan o se paga su licencia como un taxi, bien para comprársela al titular o abrirla tu. Y para abrirla no se puede en cualquier sitio.

De cualquier forma la licencia de una farmacia y poder explotarla cuesta unos 300.000€ gastos de alquiler, personal, etc aparte


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Abr 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> En farmacia yo diría que es porque un alto porcentaje de los que estudian farmacia, tienen negocio que heredar o sus padres se lo van a comprar. Pero no es un tema que domine. Mi experiencia es anecdótica. A ver si @Svl lo explica.



Sí y no.

Muchos están en farmacia porque no pudieron entrar a medicina.

Hay una gran cantidad que son de familia de farmacéuticos y saben que al acabar tienen su negocio montado, pero los que no tienen que tirar a control de calidad en farmas.

El tema es que, como dije antes, se coge antes a un fp2 o un farmacéutico que un químico para trabajar en calidad o en i+d.

Pero es cierto que farmacia es mas facilona que quimica y su campo de trabajo es mas amplio(industria, farmacias 24h, farmacias de barrio...)


----------



## Svl (17 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Se prefiere coger antes a uno de fp superior de quimcia que a un químico.
> 
> Y antes que un químico, a un farmacéutico.
> 
> En el caso de coger a un químico, tiene que tener un expediente brillante y una especialidad muy especialita de orgánica o analítica. Quimica-fisica y materiales ni nombrarlas, empleabilidad 0



Así es. Conozco a gente que después de haber hecho la carrera se metió a la FP de análisis químico, absurdo. Pues ya ves que carrera de 'gran empleabilidad' que la FP es mejor.


----------



## Svl (17 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Las farmacias normalmente se heredan o se paga su licencia como un taxi, bien para comprársela al titular o abrirla tu. Y para abrirla no se puede en cualquier sitio.
> 
> De cualquier forma la licencia de una farmacia y poder explotarla cuesta unos 300.000€ gastos de alquiler, personal, etc aparte



Siempre puedes trabajar en la farmacia de otro. Y en industria contratan a muchos farmacéuticos. Visitadores médicos, comerciales también.

A quien le guste la química de instituto me parece la mejor opción. Que es lo peor que te puede ocurrir? Acabar trabajando en la farmacia de tu barrio? Y de ahí para arriba.

Industria (farmacéutica, cosmética, alimentación), comercial, FIR, si tienes pasta o heredas te montas la farmacia, trabajas en una farmacia a unas muy malas


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Así es. Conozco a gente que después de haber hecho la carrera se metió a la FP de análisis químico, absurdo. Pues ya ves que carrera de 'gran empleabilidad' que la FP es mejor.



Es que la carrera se ha quedado obsoleta en España.

Ya tras 4 años sales sin nada, tienes que especializarte pero te sale mejor hacer una fp que un master


----------



## Svl (17 Abr 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Eso es falso, en la Uci, como en la mayoría de unidades de hospital se está a turnos, mañana , tarde y noche. Y de media unas siete noches mínimo al mes. Te invito a que proporciones el dato exacto para rebatirtelo. Unicamente harian mañanas si el resto de compañeros asumieran sus turnos de tardes y noches lo cual lo veo muyyyy dificil salvo que sean bobos.



Yo conozco a enfermeras recién licenciadas en UCIs. Como bien dices van a turnos algunas veces les toca el diurno otras veces les toca pringar por la noche. 

Enfermería me parece una carrera muy bien planteada. Quizás los demás podríamos aprender algo de ellos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Entraste en modo OBSTINADO y no hay quien te baje de la burra.
> 
> Lee:
> 
> ...



Ja ja ja pues nada vete al mercado laboral español con tu FP técnico de laboratorio que yo voy con el de ingeniero con dos idiomas extranjeros (repito que las lenguas regionales españolas de caracter minoritario y rural es que no valen para nada fuera d ela adminsitración pública) y me lo cuentas


Yo no he entrado en nada sobre Físicos, Matemáticos e Ingenieros de especialidades serias como Electrónica, Electricidad y Mecánica, el resto de especialidades son peor valoradas en el mercado laboral por la ley de la oferta y la demanda

¿Que encuentras trabajo antes por tu formación en Química? Discutible pero vaya usted a saber pero te aseguro que con un sueldo mucho más bajo que el de un ingenieor (y eso que algunso ingenieros les pagan palomitas)


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Es que esas cifras no me las creo, lo siento.
> 
> Las farmacéuticas (mira las ofertas de empleo por la zona de tres cantos, San Sebastián de los Reyes) suelen pedir antes a Farmacéuticos que a químicos. Tocan calidad, análisis, microbiología, fabricación y comercialización.
> 
> ...



Eso de que vete tú con tu título de química a pedir trabajo a una farmacia, díselo a la mujer de un amigo, que hizo química y hace ya años que trabaja en la farmacia de un gran hospital. Lo peor las noches. El trabajo no es de los mejores, pero le permite pagar facturas.

En cuanto a eso de que con un título de física te comes una mierda, no me lo creo tampoco. Los físicos tenemos bastantes salidas. Lo cual no significa que siempre consigas el trabajo que quieres, lógicamente.


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Ja ja ja pues nada vete al mercado laboral español con tu FP técnico de laboratorio que yo voy con el de ingeniero con dos idiomas extranjeros (repito que las lenguas regionales españolas de caracter minoritario y rural es que no valen para nada fuera d ela adminsitración pública) y me lo cuentas
> 
> 
> Yo no he entrado en nada sobre Físicos, Matemáticos e Ingenieros de especialidades serias como Electrónica, Electricidad y Mecánica, el resto de especialidades son peor valoradas en el mercado laboral por la ley de la oferta y la demanda
> ...



¿Pero quién ha dicho que yo haya hecho FP técnico de laboratorio? ¿Que consigo trabajo antes que tú o antes que nadie? TAMPOCO LO DIJE NUNCA.
¿De dónde se saca esos inventos?

¡Gensanta, cómo andan las cabezas!
Con ese nivel de comprensión lectora no creo que hayas podido finalizar ni la ESO.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Es que esas cifras no me las creo, lo siento.
> 
> Las farmacéuticas (mira las ofertas de empleo por la zona de tres cantos, San Sebastián de los Reyes) suelen pedir antes a Farmacéuticos que a químicos. Tocan calidad, análisis, microbiología, fabricación y comercialización.
> 
> ...



Pero eso es otro debate distinto, ten tu licenciatura en Farmacia e intenta abrir una farmacia y va verás la mafia que te encuentras delante. 

Me estoy acordando de lo que paso hace varios años en Cantabria cuando un licenciado en Farmacia en paro denunció (Y con toda la razón del mundo) que el Colegio de Farmacéuticos de Cantabria organiaba una absurda carrera de coches antiguos que no tenñia nada que ver con la profesión de Farmacia porque al presidente dle colegio le encantanban los coches antiguos cuando el dinero de la organiación debia ser utilizado para promocionar las actividades de los farmaceuticos de Cantabria (entre ellas, formar a lso farmacuticos cantabors en paro para encontrar un empleo cosa que no sa había hecho nunca y que otros colegios de Farmacia en España llevaban haciendo años), Añadio a esa denuncia otra más curiosa que en no sé cuantos años solo habían abierto en toda Cantabria dos farmacias y que curiosamente habian sido adjudicadas a las dos hijas del Presidente del Colegio Oficial de Farmacéuticos de Cantabria...Mafia del régimen del 78 en estado puro


----------



## Svl (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Eso de que vete tú con tu título de química a pedir trabajo a una farmacia, díselo a la mujer de un amigo, que hizo química y hace ya años que trabaja en la farmacia de un gran hospital. Lo peor las noches. El trabajo no es de los mejores, pero le permite pagar facturas.
> 
> En cuanto a eso de que con un título de física te comes una mierda, no me lo creo tampoco. Los físicos tenemos bastantes salidas. Lo cual no significa que siempre consigas el trabajo que quieres, lógicamente.



Porque habrá hecho el QIR. Pero es que por cada QIR hay 4 FIR, trabajando además con mejores condiciones y sueldo en el mismo hospital. 

El ratito para hacer el QIR es de los peores. 5 o 6 presentados por plaza. Al final para hacer casi lo mismo que los BIR y las 4 cosas interesantes de química que las hagan los FIR. 

Luego los FIR cuando terminan son valorados por las industrias o como comerciales. Los QIR a llorar por que les saquen plaza. 

Ese estudio de El Mundo es el más completo hecho en España de todas las titulaciones y de todas las universidades. Como veras, las ciencias de la salud ganan por goleada a todos. Secundariamente estarían Ing. Mecánica, eléctric, electrónica e informatica. 


Las ciencias salen con unos resultados muy muy discretos para lo que suelen vender en los institutos y universidades (que son carreras de empleo seguro). Empleabilidad del 50, 60 o 70% en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Pero quién ha dicho que yo haya hecho FP técnico de laboratorio? ¿Que consigo trabajo antes que tú o antes que nadie? TAMPOCO LO DIJE NUNCA.
> ¿De dónde se saca esos inventos?
> 
> ¡Gensanta, cómo andan las cabezas!
> Con ese nivel de comprensión lectora no creo que hayas podido finalizar ni la ESO.



Pues tu me dirás que estás defendiendo entonces alma candida


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Porque habrá hecho el QIR. Pero es que por cada QIR hay 4 FIR, trabajando además con mejores condiciones y sueldo en el mismo hospital.
> 
> El ratito para hacer el QIR es de los peores. 5 o 6 presentados por plaza. Al final para hacer casi lo mismo que los BIR y las 4 cosas interesantes de química que las hagan los FIR.
> 
> ...



Yo he visto muchos anuncios en infojob para visitador médico con el lema: "Con muchas ganas de trabajar" aunque alguno habñia con lo de se valorará muy positivamente título en Farmacia, Biología y/o Química


----------



## Kartoffeln (17 Abr 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Okupar + paguitas + banco de alimentos + subvenciones
> 
> Para que vas a trabajar?
> Eres una basura humana pero ni madrugas ni doblas el lomo. Hurtos menores continuados y tampoco te pasa nada.
> ...



Lo que es un chollo para amiguetes y comisionistas, de todos los partidos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Pues tu me dirás que estás defendiendo entonces alma candida



¿Pero qué he defendido yo?

¿La verdad?

De la misma manera que defendí la formación completa de física.
De la misma manera que dije que Ingeniería de minas tiene un paro muy elevado (roza el 20%) y eso que la hace poca gente.

Defiendo lo que me parece que se da. Y anoté datos que salen publicados. Que luego discrepan de los del INE, por cierto. Porque mientras el INE sostiene que carreras como matemáticas y físicas soportan entre un 18 y un 20% de desempleo, en esa noticia se habla de un desempleo del 9%.

Si yo defiendo algo es porque es mi oficio?
Absurdo.

Yo defiendo muchas cosas. Incluidas la buena literatura o la filosofía.
Tú no sabes de objetividad por lo que se ve.


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Porque habrá hecho el QIR. Pero es que por cada QIR hay 4 FIR, trabajando además con mejores condiciones y sueldo en el mismo hospital.
> 
> El ratito para hacer el QIR es de los peores. 5 o 6 presentados por plaza. Al final para hacer casi lo mismo que los BIR y las 4 cosas interesantes de química que las hagan los FIR.
> 
> ...



No sé si hizo el QIR. Sé que no era de los mejores expedientes de su clase porque acabó unos dos años más tarde que la gente de su promoción. Pero poco más.
En cuanto a la empleabilidad de las carreras de ciencias, creo que pecas de pesimista. Entre los matemáticos el paro es mucho menor del 20%, por ponerte un ejemplo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Pero qué he defendido yo?
> 
> ¿La verdad?
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver si nos aclaramos

Yo defiendo que un fisico, un matemático y un ingeniero tienen mas empleabilidad que un químico ¿OK?


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver si nos aclaramos
> 
> Yo defiendo que un fisico, un matemático y un ingeniero tienen mas empleabilidad que un químico ¿OK?



Bueno, has dicho, "con un título de física te comes una mierda." No sé qué defensa es esa.
Lo de la empleabilidad de un físico y un químico, yo creo que no son muy diferentes. 
Y entre los ingenieros, depende. Los de minas soportan mucho paro, por ejemplo.


----------



## Tronio (17 Abr 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Porque el 80% de lo que ganas se lo lleva el estado en impuestos, directos o indirectos.



He calculado una subida o robo del 25% en cuatro meses.


----------



## Svl (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No sé si hizo el QIR. Sé que no era de los mejores expedientes de su clase porque acabó unos dos años más tarde que la gente de su promoción. Pero poco más.
> En cuanto a la empleabilidad de las carreras de ciencias, creo que pecas de pesimista. Entre los matemáticos el paro es mucho menor del 20%, por ponerte un ejemplo.



Lo repito, matemático = profe de instituto. El OP que ha abierto el tema es profe de instituto de matemáticas. 

Que muy bien, pero para una carrera difícil me parece un desperdicio de esfuerzo. Enfermería le da mil vueltas. 

Ejj que conozco a un matemático con doctorado en finanzas en la City ganando 100 kilotones. Pues muy bien, pero eso es 1 entre 1000. La salida mayoritaria en España para el estudiante promedio de mates es ser profe de instituto.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Bueno, has dicho, "*con un título de física te comes una mierda."* No sé qué defensa es esa.
> Lo de la empleabilidad de un físico y un químico, yo creo que no son muy diferentes.
> Y entre los ingenieros, depende. Los de minas soportan mucho paro, por ejemplo.



Eso no lo he dicho Yo ¡Seguro! Yo a los Físicos les respeto mucho


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Eso no lo he dicho Yo ¡Seguro! Yo a los Físicos les respeto mucho



Lo ha dicho SVL.
Pero vamos, que ya te digo yo que el paro que soportamos los físicos no es muy diferente del de los químicos. Al menos en España.
El de los matemáticos es más bajo.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (17 Abr 2022)

Yo llevo trabajando más de 20 años, desde que tengo reducción de jornada y trabajo nada más 4 horas diarias es otro mundo, ojalá pueda durar mucho tiempo así, 15000 € brutos al año me llevo, muchos compañeros de trabajo me han criticado pero cuando ven mi cara de felicidad al sobrevivir trabajando 4 horas diarias


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Abr 2022)

Y mañana a madrugar.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lo ha dicho SVL.
> Pero vamos, que ya te digo yo que *el paro que soportamos los físicos no es muy diferente del de los químicos.* Al menos en España.
> El de los matemáticos es más bajo.



Eso me sorprende sinceramente porque por cada físico hay 10 o incluso 20 químicos


----------



## Marvelita (17 Abr 2022)

> ¿Alguien realmente necesita un Audi A3 cuando puedes tener un Sandero de segunda mano?.



Un sandero de segunda mano no merece la pena por muy lonchafina y minimalista que seas. 
por 13k tienes el nuevo sandero de gas e imagino que en nada hibrido con la bateria justita para los arranques y tal.
Yo estaba por el modelo nuevo del duster afull y un qasqai de segunda por 18k... me pille el nissan pero vaya... que un sander de segunda, sin ser un mal carro, creo que no merece la pena pillarlo de segunda.


----------



## Marvelita (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Yo desgraciadamente vivo en un sitio donde apenas hay ingeniería química, no sé como andara la cosa en Huelva, Tarragona donde hay mucha industria quimica y supongo que habrá bastante para ingenieros químicos
> 
> Hace un par de años cuando estaba en el tema de aguas llame a una paco empresa de embutidos y hable con el de calidad, no depuraban las aguas pero me di cuenta que hablando con el tio controlaba bastante, el caso es que mire en linquedin su perfil y acojonaba, doctor en ingenieria quicia conno s ecuantos artículos sobre depuración de aguas y buen nivel de inglés...pues responsable de calidad, medio ambiente y prevencion de riesgos alterales en uan pequeña fábrica de embutidos de unos 50 empleados, con unas instalaciones de cuentame que tiraban para atras



En españa hay poca industria como se ha visto en la crisis covid y crisis ukrania...

y asi nos va...


----------



## Marvelita (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Eso me sorprende sinceramente porque por cada físico hay 10 o incluso 20 químicos



Los fisicos y matematicos tienes el mismo paro y es muy bajo, pero es para trabajar de desarrollador informatico o cientifico de datos en proyectos poco innovadores.

Realmente un fisico puede ejercer de ingeniero sin problemas.

El quimico puede ejercer de ingeniero, es mas, tiene atribuciones en ingenieria quimica al mismo nivel que un ingeniero indusitrall.... pero las seños de rrhh quieren industriales pq hay una leyenda que dicen que saben de to y mas y son mu mu buenos... 

un ingeniero industrial de los antiguos apenas tiene idea de ingenieria quimica, dos asignaturas (salvo upm que tenia su especialidad)... los que saben de ingenieria quimica de verdad son los ingenieros quimicos y los quimicos saben mas que ninguno de ingenieria de procesos... son cosas distintas.

Minas sabe de procesos de lo suyo, asi como agronomo... industriales solo sabe cosas muy superficiales de todo un poquito y en realidad de nada.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (17 Abr 2022)

Cuando llegue la Crisis de verdad, hasta el más vago tendrá que trabajar, o acabar como la Cigarra del Cuento. Ya lo veréis.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Los fisicos y matematicos tienes el mismo paro y es muy bajo, pero es para trabajar de desarrollador informatico o cientifico de datos en proyectos poco innovadores.
> 
> Realmente un fisico puede ejercer de ingeniero sin problemas.
> 
> ...



A las chonis de RRHH hay que explciarles primero que un ingeniero químico no es un químico, que sí, que saben mucho de química pero que la ingeniería química no tiene nada que ver con esa asignatura que para ellas era tan difícil cuando estudiaban en EGB o ESO


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Eso me sorprende sinceramente porque por cada físico hay 10 o incluso 20 químicos



Que no te enteras. Que hablo de porcentajes.
¡Qué nivel, Gensanta! Y luego venga a presumir de que eres no sé qué.


----------



## Josillo (17 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> O menos, a 5€ le pagan a la mujer de un amigo en una fabrica , 40€ al dia sin estar asegurada. Eso si de lunes a viernes y ahora que està embarazada cuando vaya a romper aguas esos dias no se los pagan.
> 
> Ispein




Ni en Rumanía.


----------



## usuario baneado (17 Abr 2022)

Josillo dijo:


> Ni en Rumanía.



Se aprovechan de la situación. Pero si no existes como contratado,que no se extrañen que haya hurtos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Que no te enteras. Que hablo de porcentajes.
> ¡Qué nivel, Gensanta! Y luego venga a presumir de que eres no sé qué.



¿Pero de qué coño hblas tio? Aclarate un poco anda


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Pero de qué coño hblas tio? Aclarate un poco anda



¿Tú bebes?

Yo he dicho que los físicos soportamos el mismo nivel de desempleo o paro que los químicos. Más o menos.
Tú respondes: "Eso me sorprende sinceramente porque por cada físico hay 10 o incluso 20 químicos".

Y yo te respondo: HABLO DE PORCENTAJES, PORCENTAJES. ¿Te enteras?
¿Qué más da que haya más químicos que físicos si yo hablo en términos de porcentajes? 18% de paro es 18%, sean 100 o 1000.
¿Lo pillas?
Deja de dar la brasa.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Abr 2022)

Seguid remando, gilipollas, que estos hijos de puta *necesitan *vuestros impuestos.


----------



## Murray's (18 Abr 2022)

En España si no puedes trabajar en lo público siendo funcionario o enchufado es mejor ser pobre y tirar de ayudas sociales o ñapas en B, procurar tener el menos dinero posible ahorrado y un patrimonio de no más de una vivienda, por su puesto si puedes vivir sin coche mejor.

Trabajar remar o ser autónomo en España es humillante , primero porque no compensa lo que pagan y segundo porque el 50% o más de tu renta te la sustrae el Estado de manera directa o indirecta.

Tercero el ideal de família, mujer e hijos está roto por las políticas feministas, leyes...y la promiscuidad y libertinaje de la mujer, que oye a mi me parece muy bien que se desaten y puedan tener las relaciones y acostarse con quien les de la gana pero eso es incompatible con formar con garantias un núcleo familiar. Esto era otro aliciente que tenia el hombre para remar que ya no lo tiene.

A pesar de esto aún hay gente que trabaja perdiendo dinero, sabiendo que se le explota y los putean por poco salario sin ningún proyecto o aliciente en la vida más que levantarse de la cama hacer algo para no aburrirse.


----------



## Galvani (18 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En España si no puedes trabajar en lo público siendo funcionario o enchufado es mejor ser pobre y tirar de ayudas sociales o ñapas en B, procurar tener el menos dinero posible ahorrado y un patrimonio de no más de una vivienda, por su puesto si puedes vivir sin coche mejor.
> 
> Trabajar remar o ser autónomo en España es humillante , primero porque no compensa lo que pagan y segundo porque el 50% o más de tu renta te la sustrae el Estado de manera directa o indirecta.
> 
> ...



Te digo yo que hay sitios públicos en los que acabas con ganas de no volver. Menudas mafias y favoritismos hay. Te pueden hundir.


----------



## Murray's (18 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Te digo yo que hay sitios públicos en los que acabas con ganas de no volver. Menudas mafias y favoritismos hay. Te pueden hundir.




Pues imagina en la privada lo que hay y puedes encontrar.


----------



## TexNolan (18 Abr 2022)

Lo digo ahora y lo he dicho siempre: Cuando la diferencia entre trabajar y vivir de la paguita sea de 100-200€ menos al mes, dejo de trabajar.


----------



## Murray's (18 Abr 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> Lo digo ahora y lo he dicho siempre: Cuando la diferencia entre trabajar y vivir de la paguita sea de 100-200€ menos al mes, dejo de trabajar.




No la hay ya?

Conozco un montón de gente con pensiones por invslidez, incapacidad laboral , rentas viogen, paguitas por ser yonki, gitano o inmi de hasta 800€ y con menos de 50 años de edad....

En concreto en mi entorno/vecindario;

2 con incapacidad laboral , unos 700€ netos mes para siempre y tienen unos 47 años de edad.

3 con invalidez, entre 500 y 800€ cada uno mes

1 yonki 800€

Una por viogen entre la paga e hijos unos 700€ mes


( en 14 pagas)

Suma que esta gente al no ir a currar no necesitan coche ni pagar transporte, pero el currito estandar con nóminas de 900 o 1100€ netos mes pierde renta por la gasolina y los gastos del coche y se queda igual en poder adquisitivo que los otros sin currar..


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Tú bebes?
> 
> Yo he dicho que los físicos soportamos el mismo nivel de desempleo o paro que los químicos. Más o menos.
> Tú respondes: "Eso me sorprende sinceramente porque por cada físico hay 10 o incluso 20 químicos".
> ...



ok, Aclaro tu comentario gracias pro las cifras 

Pero no me las creo, lo siento, los físicos no tienen ese % de paro ni de lejos, me juego el cuello que incluso estarán por debajo del 5%


----------



## lokeno100 (18 Abr 2022)

Pues yo veo, que cada vez la gente está frita por trabajar, te metes en infojobs y hay 3000 tios para programar.

saludos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No la hay ya?
> 
> Conozco un montón de gente con pensiones por invslidez, incapacidad laboral , rentas viogen, paguitas por ser yonki, gitano o inmi de hasta 800€ y con menos de 50 años de edad....
> 
> ...



Con una inflación del 10% va a ser totalmente imposible sobrevivir con una paguina de 800-900 euros y les aseguro que el gobierno no va a subir ni las paguinas ni las pensiones porque no hay dinero

¡Vienen cosas bonitas!


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ok, Aclaro tu comentario gracias pro las cifras
> 
> Pero no me las creo, lo siento, los físicos no tienen ese % de paro ni de lejos, me juego el cuello que incluso estarán por debajo del 5%



No vale lo que tú creas. Valen las cifras. Mira las del INE.


----------



## max power (18 Abr 2022)

Os pongo un ejemplo de una oferta que me han hecho y voy a rechazar. Numeros redondos.

Profesor asociado de uni dando 6h semanales.

4400 euros año.

De eso hacienda se queda el 45% al sumarse a mi salario habitual.

Quedan unos 2400 euros

Quitale 200 euros anuales para gasofa

2200 año

Con la inflacion al 10%


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No vale lo que tú creas. Valen las cifras. Mira las del INE.



¿INE? Creo que Tezanos trabaja por ahñi haciendo encuestas electorales ¿No?

Ya te digo qu un fÍsico tiene menos paro que un químico sin mirar el INE


----------



## gorgas (18 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> No todo se puede aprender por YouTube.
> Al final te lo arreglo otro todo.



practicamente NADA medianamente útil o profesional se puede aprender por YouTube. Para aprender las bases un texto de 5 párrafos te hace lo mismo que un video de 20 minutos.

el problema es que la gente ya no sabe ni leer


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿INE? Creo que Tezanos trabaja por ahñi haciendo encuestas electorales ¿No?
> 
> Ya te digo qu un fÍsico tiene menos paro que un químico sin mirar el INE



Si no crees los datos del INE, busca otros.
Pero no puedes argumentar basándote en creencias.


----------



## Guepardo (18 Abr 2022)

Trabajar es la mayor estafa que existe hoy día salvo que seas un enchufado que no de palo al agua


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Si no crees los datos del INE, busca otros.
> Pero no puedes argumentar basándote en creencias.



Cierto, pero ante estdsiitcas del INE prefiero sensaciones. 

¿Cuantos Físicos conoces en paro de larga duración? Larga duración: Más d eun año buscando activamente trabajo y no encontrar absolutamente nada


----------



## chicken (18 Abr 2022)

Cada vez merece menos la pena trabajar y estar en paro es hoy más ventajoso que nunca.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Cierto, pero ante estdsiitcas del INE prefiero sensaciones.
> 
> ¿Cuantos Físicos conoces en paro de larga duración? Larga duración: Más d eun año buscando activamente trabajo y no encontrar absolutamente nada



En paro no conozco ninguno en este momento, pero trabajando en institutos, colegios concertados y privados, unos cuantos.
Pero tampoco conozco ningún camarero en paro, ni ningún médico en paro. Cierto es que entre los físicos están mis ex compañeros, pero a algunos les perdí la pista. Otros, no pocos, han tenido que opositar. Algunos otros programaron un tiempo pero se quemaron.
De todo hay.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Cierto, pero ante estdsiitcas del INE prefiero sensaciones.
> 
> ¿Cuantos Físicos conoces en paro de larga duración? Larga duración: Más d eun año buscando activamente trabajo y no encontrar absolutamente nada



¿Cuántos trabajan realmente de físicos?


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En paro no conozco ninguno en este momento, pero trabajando en institutos, colegios concertados y privados, unos cuantos.
> Pero tampoco conozco ningún camarero en paro, ni ningún médico en paro. Cierto es que entre los físicos están mis ex compañeros, pero a algunos les perdí la pista. Otros, no pocos, han tenido que opositar. Algunos otros programaron un tiempo pero se quemaron.
> De todo hay.



¿Camarero en paro en un tema sobre empleo de Físicos, Matemáticos etc? Te dejo que le des una pensada macho, es un error tonto que se te ha escapado. 

Médicos sin MIR en paro hay unos cuantos por cierto el resto en ONG por el mundo, médicos con MIR en paro no conozco a ninguno


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cuántos trabajan realmente de físicos?



Lo unicos que trabajan en lo que han estudiado son los médicos y enfermeras, el resto nos adaptamso a lo que hay de toda la vida


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (19 Abr 2022)

En Hezpain esto no aplica porque hay un paro africano.

Pero en otros paises, resulta que la gente ha salido 2 añitos de la carrera de la rata, trabajando sin tanto stress, currando en alpargatas, pudiendo comer en casa con la mujer/familia, sin trafico, sin cotilleos de oficina ni ruidos, sin distracciones, sin ambientes toxicos, y donde ademas se han dado cuenta que el dinero te sirve de poco si estas en lockdown.

Al final trabajas las mismas horas o menos descontando transporte, produces lo mismo o mas, te sientes mejor y tu calidad de vida en general aumenta.
Yo trabajo en remoto desde 2018, y es la SALUC.
De hecho el otro dia me han insinuado que ahora quieren cortar el tema remoto a 2 dias por semana y les he dicho que si eso es asi, que vale, pero que empiezo a buscar otro curro que permita remoto o que me quede mas cerca porque paso de comerme atascos a diario. De momento no me han vuelto a tocar los cojones con el tema, pero no descarto que lo intenten de nuevo.

En mi sector hay MUCHISIMA gente pirandose de sus curros presenciales a curros donde pueden trabajar 2-3 dias en remoto.


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cuántos trabajan realmente de físicos?



Existe como tal el trabajo de físico?

Porque los que conozco, o están opositando a lo que sea o están en el paro porque quieren trabajar en el Max Planck y resulta que no les deja pasar ni por la puerta para preguntar la hora


----------



## DVD1975 (19 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En paro no conozco ninguno en este momento, pero trabajando en institutos, colegios concertados y privados, unos cuantos.
> Pero tampoco conozco ningún camarero en paro, ni ningún médico en paro. Cierto es que entre los físicos están mis ex compañeros, pero a algunos les perdí la pista. Otros, no pocos, han tenido que opositar. Algunos otros programaron un tiempo pero se quemaron.
> De todo hay.



Pues yo si conozco a camareros en paro pero claro es una que siempre ha vivido de cobrar ayudas y trabajar en b.
Y dudo que este formada para trabajar de camarera en un nivel medio alto 0 idiomas y 0 estudios de hostelería


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Abr 2022)

No dejéis de empujar, ESCLAVOS!!!


----------



## sashimi (21 Abr 2022)

Que no se nos olvide que aquí mucha gente juega con la paguita que le dan sus padres langosta. Si papá langosta tiene 3 pisos y además una pensión maxima, ese dinero está yendo y acabará en las manos de niño langosta. Y por eso se mantiene este tinglado


----------



## grom (21 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *El mercado laboral está sufriendo un profundísimo cambio al mismo ritmo al que está cambiando la economía; se superponen distintos fenómenos, entre los que nos encontramos con el "gran abandono", la gran resignación, o fenómeno por el que la gente está dejando sus trabajos para empezar una nueva vida menos estresada y sin jefes,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resultado logico del socialismo y del feminismo.

"Habiendo tanta gente cobrando sin trabajar.... porque hiba a hacerlo yo?"


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Camarero en paro en un tema sobre empleo de Físicos, Matemáticos etc? Te dejo que le des una pensada macho, es un error tonto que se te ha escapado.
> 
> Médicos sin MIR en paro hay unos cuantos por cierto el resto en ONG por el mundo, médicos con MIR en paro no conozco a ninguno



Era un ejemplo. Era una manera de decir que hay muchas profesiones o gremios de los que no estoy al tanto o no conozco personas ya sea de ese gremio o de ese gremio en paro. En definitiva, lo que he querido decir es que el hecho de que tú o yo no conozcamos a nadie de cierta profesión en paro, no significa nada. Y a partir de ahí, no se puede concluir nada. Lo mismo en el tema de los médicos.
Veo que no lo entendiste.

En cuanto al MIR, es una manera de seleccionar a los que necesitan. Es como si me dices que no conoces a ningún maestro con la oposición aprobada sin trabajo. Obvio.


----------



## Murray's (22 Abr 2022)

Bajos salarios

Rabia e inquina de ver que Hay gente sin trabajar se llevan buenos sueldos o ayudas y paguitas sociales varias...y algunos sin ser españoles

Burbuja sexual/imposible ligar salvo seas un brad pitt


----------



## Ces25 (22 Abr 2022)

Trabajar no tiene ningún sentido cuando se ha roto el contrato social y las reglas del juego.

Sencillamente es de bobos cuando tienes un sistema de "protección social " ( aka paguitas), alternativo


----------



## cooperator (22 Abr 2022)

Por que hay mucha gente viviendo con los padres.


----------



## Nothing (22 Abr 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Fallo vrutalísimo del hilo, papelera y lefazo para el OP. No se trata de QUERER sino de PODER.
> 
> Ya pueden cerrar el hilo.



Eso iba a yo decir, añadiendo que los en perfiles que buscan piden 50 idiomas, 50 certificados, 50 carreras, 50 herramientas informáticas para luego hacer UNA PUTA MIERDA que podría hacer un simio espabilado y que acaba haciendo la prima del encargado de RRHH. Esto ocurre porque el personal de los sobravalorados RRHH tampoco tiene ni reputísima idea de lo que se requiere realmente, osea, no hacen bien su trabajo y piden y piden a destajo

Así no hay quien cumpla un puto perfil de esos. La gente valiosa se hastía, se va o se pudre y el trabajo real lo sacan adelante personas voluntariosas ( o no ) sin conocimiento real del desempeño, que van aprendiendo con los años, a la fuerza, para llegar como mucho, al final, a un nivel mediocre.

Ese es el secreto de la mediocridad de España en todas sus esferas y niveles, y no es cosa del presente, es secular, lo que pasa es que ahora se agrava con la complicación y la burrocracia que sufrimos

Si alguien espera que con la "digitalización" todo se haga fluido y simple va apañao. La cosa va a empeorar órdenes de magnitud


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Fallo vrutalísimo del hilo, papelera y lefazo para el OP. No se trata de QUERER sino de PODER.
> 
> Ya pueden cerrar el hilo.



Te devuelvo el lefazo. Que tú no quieras debatir un problema creciente refleja tu mediocridad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Abr 2022)

Comprarme caprichos absurdos pero que me animan, es lo único que me motiva a seguir remando. 35 castañas insaid.

No poseo bigotuda ni descendencia que drenen mis ingresos así que por lo demás voy acumulando cash sano, del cual una parte destino a dichos entretenimientos que nuestros abuelos calificarían de "memeces".

Pero es que señores, hoy dia formar una familia es una quimera.

Las alternativas son la indigencia absoluta en casamamis o por el contrario el suicidio, así que creo que cogí la opción "menos mala".


----------



## JimmyBond (22 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Hay que dejarse de chorradas. La verdad es que la gente quiere dejarlo pero si no puedes porque necesitas dinero, te da igual. Y no, no vale con decir no tengo hipoteca y tengo 100k, 200k, 300k...
> 
> Si tienes hasta 50 años o cerca. El dinero se acaba y para emprender hay que valer y tener clientes. Y el mundo laboral no funciona tal que "me tiro 6 años sin trabajar y ya volveré" No, si lo dejas, por cada año que pase te van a mirar mal y no contratar ni aquí ni fuera porque las empresas quieren esclavos. No un tío que quiera tener decisiones propias.
> 
> Paguitas... No las dan a todo el mundo ni mucho menos. Que no, que no somos inmigrantes apadrinados. En este país guarro o tragas o te quedas fuera. Y lo digo yo que me he ido de empresas y he hecho que no me renueven en otras. Pero con una edad eso no lo puedes hacer aunque no tengas gastos.



En España hay 27 millones de percepciones públicas, contando todo (como tú dices paguitas). Gente mayor de 18 años no llegamos a 40 millones.
En definitiva, realmente todo el mundo tendría que tener su salario universal trabajara o no, pero el problema de este país es que hay mucha gente que recibe varias paguitas y otros ninguna. Este es el problema y si le sumas que la gente no dice por verguenza que cobra x del estado ya tienes el caldo de cultivo.
Los números aunque no te lo creas están ahí, 27 millones de pagas del Estado. Ahora te toca a ti descubrir de dónde son, paquistaníes que cobran salarios de partidas de nacimiento falsas, gitanas casadas por el rito gitano que la ley no reconoce como una boda civil y les da un subsidio por madre soltera etc....


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2022)

*SEGUID REMANDO, GILIPOLLAS.*


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

Up


----------



## lokeno100 (27 Abr 2022)

No os creáis la gente cuando sale una oferta de empleo nueva en infojobs se tiran de cabeza.

saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Abr 2022)

Yo el lunes acabo con la empresa en la que estoy tras sólo 2 meses en ella.

Y ahora de nuevo a buscar trabajo mientras moros no paran de tener hijos y vivir de ayudas.


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> *Yo el lunes acabo con la empresa en la que estoy tras sólo 2 meses en ella.*
> 
> Y ahora de nuevo a buscar trabajo mientras moros no paran de tener hijos y vivir de ayudas.




Trabajo de qué


----------



## Napalm (27 Abr 2022)

Último trabajo al que he optado. No estoy buscando cambiar de actividad pero me gusta ver "que hay por ahí";

Atención técnica telefónica a los clientes de la marca. Una especie de back-office técnico.
- 24000 €/bruto en una ciudad grande.
- Jornada partida 
- Horario....Pregunto el horario y me responde que "a la hora que abre el primer cliente hasta la hora que cierra el último" 


Jajajajaja....no te jode!!. De 8 a 20h. Parando 3 horas (para no cometer ninguna ilegalidad) que al final te tienes que quedar en la oficina porque está a tomar por culo de cualquier sitio y más lejos aún de tu casa.

Eso sí, el pac completo de ... Inglés C1, vehículo propio, etc, etc.

Hacia años que no decía eso de "Me las piro, vampiro..."


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Trabajo de qué



Me contrataron como técnico de calidad y me engañaron en el puesto(era otro completamente distinto que nada tenia que ver con lo firmado y que no me gusta nada y encima es para un perfil senior), me engañaron con las condiciones y en definitiva todo ha ido mal.

Asi que ya no paso ni una. Remar tiene poco sentido, que encima te engañen menos aún


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Último trabajo al que he optado. No estoy buscando cambiar de actividad pero me gusta ver "que hay por ahí";
> 
> Atención técnica telefónica a los clientes de la marca. Una especie de back-office técnico.
> - 24000 €/bruto en una ciudad grande.
> ...




Llevo oyendo lo de 23000€ bruto año desde 2003 o por ahi, y estamos en 2022 con unos precios a la europea e inflación 11%.


----------



## lokeno100 (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Me contrataron como *técnico de calidad y* me engañaron en el puesto(era otro completamente distinto que nada tenia que ver con lo firmado y que no me gusta nada y encima es para un perfil senior), me engañaron con las condiciones y en definitiva todo ha ido mal.
> 
> Asi que ya no paso ni una. Remar tiene poco sentido, que encima te engañen menos aún



Ahh
Tu eres la que estudiaste técnico laboratorio o química, ahora recuerdo.


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039549




Vaya mercado laboral de mierda


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ahh
> Tu eres la que estudiaste técnico laboratorio o química, ahora recuerdo.



Si. Pero soy un tio


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *HAY QUE SER SUMAMENTE SUBNORMAL, REPUGNANTE E IGNORANTE PARA REMAR*


----------



## Raulisimo (1 May 2022)

Misterios misteriosos...


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 May 2022)

JimmyBond dijo:


> *En España hay 27 millones de percepciones públicas,* contando todo (como tú dices paguitas). Gente mayor de 18 años no llegamos a 40 millones.
> En definitiva, realmente todo el mundo tendría que tener su salario universal trabajara o no, pero el problema de este país es que hay mucha gente que recibe varias paguitas y otros ninguna. Este es el problema y si le sumas que la gente no dice por verguenza que cobra x del estado ya tienes el caldo de cultivo.
> Los números aunque no te lo creas están ahí, 27 millones de pagas del Estado. Ahora te toca a ti descubrir de dónde son, paquistaníes que cobran salarios de partidas de nacimiento falsas, gitanas casadas por el rito gitano que la ley no reconoce como una boda civil y les da un subsidio por madre soltera etc....



Diría que te has columpiado: 3.6 millones de funcis + 9 millones de jubilatas + 1 de receptores del paro + ¿? pensiones especiales 

Pero en el concepto si te doy la razón: 20 millones d ecotiantes a los que restamos los 3.5 funcins nos quedan 16.5 para sotener a los 13.6, los numeros no sostienen las cuentas del estado ni de lejos

Por cierto a los del salario universal, imv y demas choradas...¡Hay que apoyar a lso trabajadores, no a lso holgazanes! Margaret Thacher (fin de la cita)


----------



## Raulisimo (1 May 2022)

Deuda Pública de España


Contador en tiempo real de la deuda pública española.




deuda-publica-espana.com


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2022)

El agotamiento del remero Parte II







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (4 May 2022)




----------



## hijo de perkins (11 May 2022)

Yo el problema que veo, además de muchos ya comentados como el esfuerzo que supone tener vivienda en propiedad, es que el Estado cada vez nos exprime de tal manera que parece que trabajemos directamente para ellos.

Y así claro, si por mucho que te esfuerces por mejorar económicamente, ves que se lo acaba llevando el Estado, se te quitan las ganas de seguir tirando del carro...


----------



## gester (11 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No la hay ya?
> 
> Conozco un montón de gente con pensiones por invslidez, incapacidad laboral , rentas viogen, paguitas por ser yonki, gitano o inmi de hasta 800€ y con menos de 50 años de edad....
> 
> ...



Y menos porque a los que reciben paguita les dan pisos sociales. Y el que rema a pagar hipoteca o alquiler como un cabron. 

Yo sí, me voy echan, porque se empieza a ver cómo la empresa va cada día a peor, me voy a tomar los dos años de paro con mucha calma. Quizás me haga una fp o algo que vea con salidas. Cuando a los 6 meses me recorten paro pues me ajustaré aún más el cinturón. Y nada que temen otros para pagarme la sanidad, limpieza, basuras, . ..


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)




----------



## JimmyBond (11 May 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Diría que te has columpiado: 3.6 millones de funcis + 9 millones de jubilatas + 1 de receptores del paro + ¿? pensiones especiales
> 
> Pero en el concepto si te doy la razón: 20 millones d ecotiantes a los que restamos los 3.5 funcins nos quedan 16.5 para sotener a los 13.6, los numeros no sostienen las cuentas del estado ni de lejos
> 
> Por cierto a los del salario universal, imv y demas choradas...¡Hay que apoyar a lso trabajadores, no a lso holgazanes! Margaret Thacher (fin de la cita)



No no me he columpiado, los datos están ahí. Salió publicada la información y ya no la encuentro, pero eran 27 millones de percepciones públicas o sea toda España mayor de 18 años pero claro hay listos que cobran más de una y otros nada.

Mira la noticia esta, si sabes sumar salen los números. Te falta las incapacidades que son 2 millones y pico y las viudedades que son parecido. 








Análisis | ¿Es sostenible un Estado que paga 16 millones de nóminas al mes?


El gasto en pensiones, empleo público y parados suma 300.000 millones al año, más que los ingresos previstos en cotizaciones sociales, IRPF e IVA




www.google.com


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

¿Si pudieras volver a vivir tu vida, harías exactamente lo mismo?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ago 2022)

semper fidelis


----------



## kdjdw (2 Ago 2022)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Porque la brecha económica entre trabajar y no trabajar cada vez es más pequeña.
> 
> Si el sueldo neto medio mensual ronda los 800 euros y lo enfrentas a la paguita media estándar de 420 euros, te queda un diferencial de 380 euros.
> 
> ...



Quién coño gana 800€ netos pedazo de SUBNORMAL? 

Y quién recibe pensiones de 420€ aparte de los enfermos discapacitados?

No puedes ser más mentiroso manipulador.

El otro día me dijo un empleado de Mercadona español que conoce mucha gente española que no encuentra trabajo de nada y que trabajarían en cualquier supermercado pero que solo cogen panchitos que les quitan el trabajo. Dijo que su mujer misma está en paro y trabajaría en un súper pero no la cogen.

Todo esto es una puta mentira más de las élites en su órdago de destrucción occidental.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ago 2022)

trabajar es de tontos


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (2 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> trabajar es de tontos



¿Te has vuelto *podemita*?


Tienes que remar hijo de puta. Remar y callar. Esa es tu función. No tienes derecho a una mujer fiel, ni a hijos educados por el Estado en justicia, valentía y valores positivos. No tienes derecho a nada, excepto a remar y callar mientras eres insultado y vapuleado.


----------



## greg_house (2 Ago 2022)

Como me gusta burbuja


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (2 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> trabajar es de tontos



Se dice "de boludos", como sostienen las _atorrantas_ de la Pampa.


----------

